#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-21
<Patron> slm
<Patron> arkadaşlar akregator kullanan varmı
<Patron> rss lerde resimler görünmüyor
<Patron> sorun çözüldü teşekkürler
<zfmf> selam millet
<Kartagis> selam
<Kartagis> zfmf osx86project.org sitesinde bahsedilen dosyayı nereden bulurum bilgin var mı?
<zfmf> ne dosyasiymis o
<Kartagis> mac os
<Kartagis> vbox altında çalıştırmak istiyorum
<zfmf> bilemicem
<zfmf> wiki filan aciliyo zaten
<Kartagis> orada bağlantı falan vermiyorlar
 * NuKe_MaNia 
<yunus> merhabalar
<yunus> bir sorum vardı da
<yunus> cevap verecek kimse var mı
<Kartagis> merhaba
<Kartagis> haydi sor sor
<yunus> Hocam elimde 10.04 dvd var .
<adil> "Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin. "
<yunus> Dvd den proğramları nasıl kurabilirim.
<yunus> adil:  Bey: Geçen sordugumda muhatap bulamamıstım da
<yunus> o yuzden sordum öyle.
<Kartagis> apt-cdrom ile ekleyeceksin sanırım
<yunus> Kusura bakmayın !.
<yunus> Kartagis:  Cd rom'u açıyorum ve karısık bir paket yöneticisine ulaşıyorum.
<adil> öncelikle bu kadar ünlem işareti felan koymanıza gerek yok. birçoğumuz burada zaten elimizden geleni yapmak için buradayız
<yunus> Ubuntu.com vs tüm yazılım kaynaklarına yönlendiriyor.
<adil> sorunuza gelince
<adil> ne gibi programlar
<adil> var
<adil> kaynak dosyada mı programlar
<adil> anlayamadım
<adil> tam
<adil> kusura bakmayınız.
<yunus> Dvd içeririğinde ne gibi proğramlar var bilmiyorum.
<yunus> Estf.
<adil> dvd içeriğini göremiyor musunuz
<yunus> Görebiliyorum ve paket yöneticisine yönlendiriyor.
<yunus> Fakat tüm yazılım kaynaklarını bir arada gösterdiği için
<yunus> Hangi yazılımlar dvd içerisinde onu bilmiyorum.
<yunus> Bunu nasıl ayırt edebilirim.
<adil> tam anlayamadım ama aklıma gelenleri söyleyeyim
<adil> dvd içeriği fazla değilse bilgisayara kopyalayıp deneyin
<adil> dvd yi göremediğimden dediğinizi de anlayamadımdan
<adil> (kusura bakmayın bundan dolayı) tar.gz gibi kaynak dosyalarsa
<adil> kaynak make gibi komutlarla yüklemeyi
<adil> deneyin
<adil> aklıma gelenler
<adil> bunlar
<yunus> Teşekkur ederim Adil Bey.
<yunus> Dvd içerisinde tar.gz arayacağım :)
<adil> :)
<adil> tar.gz örnekti tar.bz2, sh , bin vs vs :)
<yunus> ;)
<adil> isterseniz birkaç ekran görüntüsüyle
<adil> forum.ubuntu-tr.net
<adil> adresinde
<adil> dorun
<adil> sorun *
<yunus> Biraz daha araştırayım önce.
<yunus> Bir şeyler bulabilirsem oldu sayılır zaten.
<adil> peki :)
<yunus> Bulamazsam foruma soracağım :)
<yunus> ;)
<varadero> dvd ne dvd si
<varadero> nereden buldun onu
<varadero> ?
<yunus> 10.04 dvd'si
<yunus> Ubuntu 10.04
<varadero> cd olmasın o
<varadero> ?
<yunus> Yok varadero
<yunus> 4. gb
<varadero> ala ala
<varadero> dvd si olduğunu bilmiyordum
<varadero> varmış gerçekten
<yunus> Üzerinde :Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS DVD yazıyor :P
<varadero> dvd den ubuntuyu  kurduktan sonra
<varadero> sistemini update ettinmi
<varadero> ?
<yunus> Evet
<varadero> %99 artık o dvd ler işine yaramıyor yani
<varadero> internetten kursana artık ?
<varadero> paket versiyonların tutmicak
<varadero> dvd deki eski kütüphane yeni gibi
<adil> yukarda 10.04 demişsin ben ona dikkat etmemişim şimdi gördüm. bende alalade bi dvd sandım
<yunus> adil:  :)
<adil> şuan benimde önümde orjinal 10.04 lts var
<adil> ama ne cd ne dvd yazıyor
<adil> kapağın
<yunus> varadero:  o sorun değil
<adil> içinde ufak
<adil> bi yerde cd
<adil> yazıyor
<adil> benim
<yunus> 10.04 tekrar kurarım
<yunus> adil:  ben internetten indirmiştim bir ara
<adil> hmm indirebilirsen 10.10 u indir
<adil> uğraşma sonra benim gibi
<adil> :)
<yunus> Şuan 10.10 var
<varadero> sistem > yönetim > yazılım kaynaklarına gir
<yunus> İnternetim çok zzayıf olduğu için ve çook paket indirmek istediğimden
<yunus> zamanımı alacak :)
<varadero> ordaki kaynaklarda cd yi ekle diğerlerini pasif yap
<varadero> aldığın liste cd olacak sadece
<yunus> tmm
<varadero> 10.10 10.04 le aynı şey değil
<yunus> Format atıp 10.04 kurarım
<yunus> yeterki dvd içeriğini kurabileyim.
<adil> aynı şey değil ama bana göre 10.10 daha iyi
<varadero> 10.04 LTS
<adil> : )
<Kartagis> arkadaşlar şuan diye bir kelime yoktur Türkçe'de
<Kartagis> doğrusu şu andır
<varadero> dır ayrı olmicakmıydı ?
<adil> Türkçenin sonuna gelen ekler tırnakla ayrılmaz.
<varadero> ayırırım ben  :)
<varadero> cart die hemde
<adil> :D
<Kartagis> doğrusu "şu an"dır
<adil> haklısınız.
<Blaguvest> ubuntu 10.10 ati x1550 driver kurulmuyor ? internete arastiriyorum ama saglam bir kaynak bulamiyorum
<Blaguvest> ati sitesindenn driver indirip kuruluma basliyor sonra hata veriyor
<Blaguvest> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Blaguvest> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.35-27-generic; make sure that the version is being
<Blaguvest> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Kartagis> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kartagis> Blaguvest ^^
<Blaguvest> oki
<genctelefon> slm
<adil> müzik indirmek için hangi programı kullanıyorsunuz
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-22
<datalay> hayirli mesailer
<varadero> sanada
<varadero> debian kuruyorum heyecanlıyım
<datalay> svn islemleri yaparken squid yuzunden sorun yasayan oldu mu daha once
<datalay> farkli subnet teyken svn checkup yaparken authentication sirasinda donup kaliyor
<varadero> squid den olma ihtimali çok düşük onun
<Cavalry> selam
<Cavalry> ben serverime joomla kurdum fakat klasor izinlerinde sorun var chmod la izin vermeye calistim fakat hicbir seekilde düzelmedi
<zfmf> hata ne ne biliyon chmod ayari oldugunu sorunun
<zfmf> ls -l yap bakalim :D ciktisi nemis
<Cavalry> ok
<Cavalry> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 Dec 5 00:54 cservice
<Cavalry> drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4096 Feb 22 15:13 public_html
<Cavalry> drwxr-xr-x 2 root www-data 4096 Feb 22 13:29 routing-com
<Cavalry> buda
<Cavalry> public_html klasorun
<Cavalry> total 112
<Cavalry> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 17816 Feb 22 13:24 LICENSE.txt
<Cavalry> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4493 Feb 22 13:24 README.txt
<Cavalry> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 Feb 22 13:27 administrator
<Cavalry> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Feb 22 13:34 cache
<Cavalry> drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096 Feb 22 13:34 components
<Cavalry> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1738 Feb 22 15:19 configuration.php
<Cavalry> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 53 Dec 5 00:30 googlebbb3d3bfc6d42e1c.html
<Cavalry> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2425 Feb 22 13:24 htaccess.txt
<Cavalry> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Feb 22 13:36 images
<Cavalry> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Feb 22 13:36 includes
<Cavalry> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1394 Feb 22 13:24 index.php
<Cavalry> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 Feb 22 13:36 installation-09
<Cavalry> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1273 Feb 22 13:24 joomla.xml
<Cavalry> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Feb 22 13:37 language
<Cavalry> zfmf?
<datalay> varadero,  baska neden olabilir
<datalay> tcpdump ile gelen giden hersey ok gozukuyor
<datalay> apache access ve error loglarini inceledim
<datalay> 200 ile auhtentication olmus gozukuyor
<datalay> fakat islem yapmadan oyle donu kaliyor
<varadero> kanala ne pasteliyon
<datalay> svn checkout http://ip/svn/project --username adim --password sifrem
<datalay> dedigimde
<acemi_> gitolite cok guzel
<datalay> gitolite nedir acemi
<datalay> nohup ./appname
<datalay> seklinde baslatilan uygulkama kapansa bile yeniden bi tetiklenir
<acemi_> git icin bir uygulama, access kontrolu daha esnek yapabiliyorsun
<acemi_> git, svn gibi surum kontrol yazilimi
<datalay> cok uzdu beni svn
<datalay> ayni subnette sorunsuz farkl subnette takilip kaliyor
<acemi_> svn ile ilgili degildir muhtemelen
<acemi_> ag ayarlari ile filan ilgilidir oyleyse
<acemi_> gateway sorunlu olmasin
<datalay> svn client: 10.0.40.20 svn server: 10.0.20.20   ping atabiliyorum, ssh atabiliyorum, wget ile index.html i cekebiliyorum
<datalay> tcpdump ile izledim sorun yok gibi
<varadero> sunucu da sorun olmasın
<varadero> svn sunucuda
<acemi_> svn web sunuc portundan mi calisiyor
<varadero> squid içinde özel ayarı varmış zaten
<zfmf> vay unutmuum adami ya:D
<zfmf> squid ile svn arasinda sorunlar oluyo, cok önceden bi forumda görmüstüm hata mesaji filan yokmu
<varadero> ayarı var
<zfmf> yapilmismi :D
<varadero> squid svn yaz
<varadero> ilk çıkana tıkla
<varadero> google bilir
<zfmf> extension methods ivet :d
<datalay> svn
<datalay> web sunucu port undan calisiyor
<datalay> networkcu arkadasim squid den gecmiyor diye israr ediyor
<varadero> proxy ayari yapmadıysan geçmez tabi
<datalay> bence squidle ilgili olabilme ihtimal olmasina ragmen baska birseyden de kaynaklaniyor olabilir
<varadero> basit squid den geçip geçmediğini kontrol etmek
<datalay> fakat networkcumuz proxy yok orda diyor gateway ime gidiyor orada route vermis gateway in farkli bacagindan
<datalay> diger subnet e geciyor
<varadero> telnet networkde olmayan birip port 80
<varadero> http_get
<varadero> squid error messaji dönüyorsa geçiyor
<datalay> okey
<adil_> ubuntu nun default yazı tiplerini bulabileceğim bi yer var mı?
<Kartagis> adil_, var
<adil_> neresi?
<adil_> Kartagis,
<Kartagis> ha istiyor muydun pardon
<Kartagis> /usr/share/fonts
<Kartagis> :D
<adil_> Kartagis, tahmin etmiştim bu cevabın geleceği :D
<adil_> onu biliyorum
<adil_> öyle değil
<adil_> tüm yazı tiplerinin isimlerinin yazılı olduğu bir yer var mı
<adil_> yoksa tek tek elimle yazmak zorunda kalcam
<adil_> :)
<Kartagis> ha isimleri
<Kartagis> şöyle yap
<Kartagis> find /usr/share/fonts -name *.* > fontlist.txt
<adil_> Kartagis, find: dosya yolları ifadeyi öncelemelidir: examples.desktop
<Kartagis> find /usr/share/fonts -name "*.*" > fontlist.txt
<Kartagis> bunu dene
<adil_> bişi çıkmadı boş veri döndü
<adil_> bi dk
<adil_> ha oke tamam oldu :D
<adil_> home daymışımda dikkat etmedim :D
<Kartagis> boş veri dönmez, çıktıyı ekrana yazmadı
<adil_> geldi veriler
<adil_> çok sağol
<Kartagis> bir şey değil
<adil_> listeyi düzenleyince burdan da vereyim hatta
<adil_> Kartagis, find /usr/share/fonts -name "*.ttf*" > fontlar.txt
<adil_> bu komut tam işimi gördü :)
<adil_> burdaki name ne için kullanılıyor acaba Kartagis
<acemi_> name yapma anlaminda
<zfmf> :D
<adil_> teşekkürler
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> man find
<Kartagis> sana acemi_ 'den daha iyi bilgi verir
<mergican> asus 1215n ve acer ferrari arasında kaldım, tavsiyeniz var mı? bir de bunlara ubuntu kurulumunda sorun olur mu acaba?
<acemi_> ubuntunun uyumlu donanim listesi var
<acemi_> oradan kontrol edebilirsin
<mergican> ikisi de yok
<wingless> o zaman piyangodan ne çıkarsa
<mergican> :)
<mergican> peki hangisi sizce?
<mergican> işlemciler açısından bakılırsa
<acemi_> hangisinde hangi islemci var
<acemi_> ben de birine sony vaio almayi dusunuyorum
<acemi_> ama touchpadi ve wirelessini once kontrol etmem lazim
<mergican> asusta atom d525 1.8 ghz, acer de amd athlon 64x2 L310 1.6 ghz
<acemi_> sadece internte icin mi kullanacaksin
<mergican> evt
<BrozaC> sony tavsiye etmem
<acemi_> BrozaC: neden
<mergican> ama zırt bırt kasıntı takılma olmasın istiyorum
<acemi_> athlonu bilmiyorum, atomun 300lu tipleri internet icin fena degildi
<mergican> http://goo.gl/xelT8
<adil_> http://pastebin.com/F7rVsXKH
<adil_> varsayılan yazı tipleri
<BrozaC> acemi_ alacağın modeli kağıda yaz
<BrozaC> her hangi bir parçayı bozuldu diye servisi ara fiyat al
<BrozaC> mesela battery
<acemi_> servis ucreti pahali oldugu icin mi diyorsun
<BrozaC> parçasıda
<BrozaC> pahalı demek yanlış olur
<BrozaC> dehşet pahalı doğru olur
<acemi_> oyleyse sigorta yaptirayim
<acemi_> 69 tlye butun hepsini kapsiyor, calinma dahil
<BrozaC> ben almazdım
<BrozaC> üstelik sorunsuz da değilller
<BrozaC> bari iyi olsalar
<BrozaC> örneğin bizim tüm üst yöneticiler toplu olarak vaio larini iptal ettiler
<BrozaC> iade*
<acemi_> fiyat disinda diger neler cikti sorun
<Kartagis> http://pastebin.com/wDWbKVAH
<Kartagis> bunlar da benimkiler adil_
<BrozaC> acemi_ ethernet ve ses kartı
<BrozaC> kafasına göre çalışmama  yapıyordu hepsinde
<acemi_> windows da?
<Kartagis> valla ne olduğuna hiç bakmadım, bir tane bile olabilir :D
<BrozaC> her gün bugün kısmet ne çalışmıcak diyorlardu
<adil_> Kartagis, hemen hemen aynı gibi tam incelemedim seninkileri öyle bir baktım
<adil_> :D
<adil_> Kartagis, sen başka fontlar ekledin mi
<Kartagis> hayır
<BrozaC> alırken de pahalı değilmi acemi_ ?
<acemi_> yok
<acemi_> 1400
<BrozaC> linux ta sıkıntılarım var
<BrozaC> sorun yaşıyorum
<BrozaC> dehşet içerisindeyim
<BrozaC> yardıma muhtacım
<acemi_> #pardus
<BrozaC> doğru
<BrozaC> orda da yardım etmiyorlar
<BrozaC> pardus da türk olarak yardım alamicaksak nerede alacağız yahu
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-23
<zfmf> selam millet
<Kartagis> selam sana blabla
<varadero> selam zfmf
<varadero> zfmf sen apache sever birine benziyorsun :)
<varadero> sana soru sorayım
<zfmf> severim
<varadero> ben <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
<varadero> ile yaptım ama belki daha ii bi yöntem önerirsin
<varadero> bir ip bloğundan gelenler direk bir dizine düşücekler dışarı çıkamıcaklar
<varadero> www.domain.com/zfmf/ gibi yani
<varadero> www.domain.com/osman/ bile yazsalar  www.domain.com/zfmf/
<zfmf> evet
<zfmf> sade belirli ip den gelenlermi
<varadero> ip blok u
<varadero> 192.168.0.1 den 128 e kadar gibi
<varadero>     RewriteCond %{REMOTE_ADDR} !^10\.1\.30\.*$
<varadero> gibi yaptım ben örneğin
<zfmf> evet
<varadero> evet i evet de
<varadero> ee ? :d
<varadero> tavsiyen ?
<zfmf> bide rewrite rule lazim
<varadero> he birde bu tek dizind eil tabiki
<varadero> bi dizine girip query ediyor altı geliyor
<zfmf> !^ var 10.1.30 lu olmiyan ipmi demek istiyon
<varadero> <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
<varadero>     RewriteEngine On
<varadero>     RewriteCond %{REMOTE_ADDR} !^10\.1\.30\.*$
<varadero>     RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.google.com.tr
<varadero> </IfModule>
<varadero> ha evet orda öyle
<varadero> test için !  koydum
<varadero> benim ip 10.1.30 lu
<varadero> :
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> ok
<zfmf> query ediyor alti geliyor u tam anlamadim
<varadero> www.gogole.com.tr gelio
<varadero> ok ?
<zfmf> yes
<varadero> www.google.com.tr/osman
<varadero> dersek
<varadero> rewrite geri hop başa gönderiyor
<zfmf> tamam
<zfmf> her request de calisir zaten
<varadero> iyide
<varadero> adam giricek isim sorgulayacak
<varadero> sonucuna bakacak
<varadero> ?
<varadero> sonucu göremiyor
<varadero> ttp://www.google.com.tr/osman/*
<varadero> için çalışmamasını nasıl söylicem
<zfmf> sonucu göstericek script i oteki dizine korsun dicem ama ozamanda direk ulasir :D
<varadero> bu script deil yahu
<varadero> httpd.conf
<zfmf> isim sorgulucak dedinya
<varadero> özeline yazem
<varadero> zfmf anladın şimdi
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> gibi
<ali___> orada kimse var mi
<ali___> su anda irssi den baglaniyorum
<ali___> sda1 e utf eklemistim ama acilmaz oldu alet
<ali___> simdi nano /etc/fstab ile deisitiryorum ama
<ali___> file read-only diyor
<ali___> basina sudo da ekliyorum ama
<ali___> nafile
<ali___> chmod da denedim
<ali___> baska ne yapmam gerek
<ali___> irfaN: Nakre zfmf Kartagis oktay-ibm varadero TurkeR-Askerde1 wingless
<ali___> evet sorum hepinize
<Kartagis> sda1 ana bölüm mü?
<Kartagis> ha pardon
<ali___> yazilanlar bana mı gelmiyor acaba
<Kartagis> problem /etc/fstab mı?
<Kartagis> valla ben yazıyorum :D
<ali___> beyler yazilanlar garip bir yere gidiyor
<ali___> irssi garipmis bayaa
<ali___> problem fstabi deisteremiyorum
<ali___> siyah ekrandayım su anda
<ali___> xgelmiyor
<ali___> sda1 ana bölüm
<Kartagis> sudo vim /etc/fstab
<Kartagis> böyle olması lazım
<ali___> vim deilde nano kullanmayi biliyordum
<ali___> vim ile de denerim
<ali___> chdmod ile nasıl yazilabilir yapabilirim orayi
<yeah> heh bu sefer duzfun actim irssi yi
<yeah> birinize yetki versem benim pc ye ssh ile baglansa
<yeah> daha mı kolay olur
<Kartagis> ben yaparım
<Kartagis> özele gel
<yeah> tamam
<yeah> acemi: sana da anlatalım durumu hemen
<yeah> dun sda1 e utf8 diye elle ekledim
<yeah> ama simdi pc acilmiyor
<yeah> utf8 li bir sey diyor
<acemi> nereye ne ekledin
<yeah> konsoldan nano etc/fstab falan ugrasiyorum ama
<yeah> izin alamiyorum deistirmiyor
<yeah> fstab a
<acemi> root olman lazim ve rw mount etmen lazim
<yeah> root@localhost olabiliyorum ayni sey mi
<yeah> root@ali-netbook deil
<acemi> sorunu tam anlat, /etc/fstab'da birsey degistirdin ve bir daha acilmadi mi
<yeah> evet
<yeah> sda1 in sonuna ,utf-8 ekledim
<acemi> su an sisteme nasil giriyorsun
<yeah> ve x gelmiyor
<yeah> siyah ekran
<yeah> lan kablo
<yeah> ve irssi
<acemi> makine aciliyor yani
<yeah> evet
<yeah> sadece sda1 baglanimiyor diyor
<acemi> pc acilmiyor yazmissin basta
<yeah> elle bagla secenegi var
<yeah> ona basinca konsola dusuyorum
<yeah> yanlis yazmisim
<acemi> mount ve cat /etc/fstab ciktisini gonder
<yeah> geldi mi fstab
<acemi> nereye
<yeah> buraya yazdirdim da exec ile
<yeah> neyse mouse yok su anda
<acemi> sen gormuyorsan ben de gormem
<yeah> nasil gondereyim bilmiyorum
<yeah> yok ben goruyorum
<yeah> ./exec cat /etc/fstab dedigimde hepiniz gormeliydiniz
<yeah> sudo /exec /etc/fstab
<acemi> /etc/fstab in oldugu partitioni rw mount edersen ve fstabi eski haline getirirsen duzelir muhtemelen
<yeah> sudo komutu calismiyor hicbir turlu
<yeah> demin ssh ile Kartagis e giris yapmasina izin verecektim onu da halledemedim
<acemi> ciktilari gormeden birsey diyemem
<yeah> errors=remount-ro,utf-8
<Kartagis> ssh kapalı
<yeah> sda1 de bu yaziyor
<acemi> o utf-8 olmayacak
<yeah> evet
<yeah> olmayacakta
<yeah> silinmiyorda :D
<acemi> mount -oremount,rw /dev/sda1
<acemi> root olup
<Kartagis> acemi yeah'nın sudo işe yaramıyor
<acemi> sudo kullanmasin oyleyse
<utdmr> merhaba
<erkan^> is there 19.42 now ? (-:
<oktay-ibm> Mi 23. Feb 18:44:03 CET 2011
<genc> slm
<genc> ubuntuone 10.04 ve 10.10 acılmıyor
<genc> sistem dili Türkçe sebebi olabilirmi
<ekolojik> ne alaka
<genc> ekolojik bende acılmıyor 3 makinede aynı
<genc> dilden kaynallanıyordur diye tahmin yürüttüm
<genc> sende ki sistem türkçemi
<ekolojik> evet,ama dille ne alakası var açılmamamnın
<ekolojik> live cd mi kullanıyorsun
<genc> yok kurulu sistem
<genc> live kullanmam
<ekolojik> kurarken bişeyleri yanlış yaptın öyleyse
<ekolojik> ne hata veriyor
<genc> o
<genc> ubuntuone kurulu geliyor
<genc> uygulama sadece hesap acıyorsun
<genc> uçbirim komutu nedir
<ekolojik> alt+f2 yap açılan yere uçbirim
<ekolojik> yaz
<ekolojik> yok ctrl+alt+f1 olacaktı
<ekolojik> f1den f7 ye kadar kullananbilirsin
<genc> ubuntuone komutu
<wingless> apropos ubuntuone
<genc> şu anki makine xubuntu paketi kurup deniyecegim
<wingless> paket?
<genc> kurdum xubuntu tercihlerin altında acılıyor
<genc> apropos komutu ne işe yarıyor tam olarak
<adil> ubuntu one açılıyor mu sizde
<adil> biraz önce birisi açılmıyor demişti
<wingless> adil: genc açılmıyor diyordu
<adil> şimdi bende baktımda bende de açılmadı genc
<wingless> genc: apropos x dediğinde x ile alakalı programları listeliyor
<genc> güzel bir komut
<genc> işin acayibi xubuntu da acılıyor
<wingless> düzelmiştir belki
<genc> yeni yükledim xubuntu da ubuntu one yüklü degil
<genc> bu makinede denememiştim
<genc> daha önçe
<adil> genc, bende de ubuntu var bende de açılmadı bende yeni yükleme yaptım
<genc> neyi yeni yükledin
<genc> ubuntuda ubuntuone yüklü geliyor
<genc> xubuntu lubuntu da yok ubuntuone
<adil> ben ubuntu yu yeni yükledim
<adil> ilk yüklediğimde de
<adil> zorluk çekmiştim
<adil> açmada
<adil> felan
<adil> onu demek istedim
<aykut> selamlar
<aykut> kimse var mı burada
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-24
<wingless> aykut: var
<oktay-ibm> sorunu bilen olursa bulunut birisi
<aykut> o zaman soruyorum
<aykut> harici bi bluetooth dongle ım var
<aykut> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2035 Broadcom Corp. BCM2035 Bluetooth
<oktay-ibm> önce kanal basligini bi oku
<aykut> şeklinde görüyırum
<oktay-ibm>  /topic yaz
<aykut> hmm
<aykut> evet
<aykut> şimdi lsusb de görüyorum
<aykut> ama hciconfig de
<aykut> 00:00:00:00:00 şeklinde
<aykut> gözüküyor
<aykut> ve haliyle de çalışmıyor
<wingless> aykut: bluez yüklü mü
<aykut> selamlar
<aykut> evet evvelki sorun için bir çözüm getirebilecek olan oldu mu
<zfmf> selam huuu
<varadero> selam
<varadero> size bu satırları ubuntu linux tan yazıyorum
<zfmf> :D
<varadero> valla
<zfmf> bi ibzim ubuntumuz olmadi :p
<varadero> kısmet
<varadero> parayla deil beleş
<varadero> nazar etme boşuna
<gsezen> slm
<varadero> selam
<gsezen> ne var ne yok
<gsezen> varadero
<varadero> idare
<gsezen> Kasvetli bir hava var sanki dışarıda.
<varadero> öyle
<armagan> likewise open ı kullanmış olan varmı
<varadero> ben
<varadero> gitmiş
<varadero> sdfsdf
<varadero> centos kuruyorum
<varadero> heyecanlıyım
<zfmf> :D
<varadero> kurdum hatta
<zfmf> .net kodluyorum heyecanliyim :d
<varadero> update ediyorum
<Guitarissimo> Selam
<Kartagis> selam Guitarissimo
<Guitarissimo> benim
<Guitarissimo> çok ciddi bir problemim
<Guitarissimo> var
<Guitarissimo> yardımcı olur musunuz
<Guitarissimo> ?
<Kartagis> denerim
<Guitarissimo> internet hızım 5KB den
<Guitarissimo> yukarı çıkmıyor
<Guitarissimo> ipv6
<Guitarissimo> kapatıldı
<Guitarissimo> DNS girildi
<Guitarissimo> ama
<Guitarissimo> yok yani
<Guitarissimo> internet 56 K dan da kötü
<Kartagis> onu ISS ile konuşman lazım
<Kartagis> burası #ubuntu
<Guitarissimo> iss derken
<zfmf> isp :d
<Kartagis> internet servis sağlayıcı
<Guitarissimo> sistemimde ubuntu zaten
<Guitarissimo> hayır ben windows lu pc ile
<Guitarissimo> 700 leri
<Guitarissimo> buluyorum
<Kartagis> hmm, onu ben bilemiyorum o zaman, zfmf yardımcı olur sana
<zfmf> ipv6 kapatildi derken ?
<Guitarissimo> teşekkürler
<zfmf> firefox mu kullaniyon
<Guitarissimo> eet
<zfmf> onda ipv6 ayarlarindan sonra hizlanma oluyodu ordami kapadin
<Guitarissimo> ipv6 yı
<Guitarissimo> hayır
<Guitarissimo> direk
<Guitarissimo> sistemden
<Guitarissimo> kapattım
<zfmf> bide orayi kapa bakalim
<Guitarissimo> o nasıl olacak
<zfmf> bakayim nirdeydi
<zfmf> bekle
<zfmf> bendeki windows ama aynidir hemen hemen
<zfmf> about:config yaz bakalim adres satirina
<zfmf> orda ipv6 ara bakalim true mu false mu
<Guitarissimo> değer
<Guitarissimo> false
<Guitarissimo> sadece tarayıcı hızıda değil
<Guitarissimo> şimdi güncellemelri
<Guitarissimo> almak için
<Guitarissimo> tarama yaptırıyorum
<Guitarissimo> bana uygun
<Guitarissimo> sunucuyu bulsun diye
<zfmf> notebook mu
<Guitarissimo> hayır
<Guitarissimo> pc
<zfmf> wlan mi
<Guitarissimo> ve ethernetle bağlanıyorum
<Guitarissimo> wlan derken
<Guitarissimo> güncelleştirmeleri bile kaplumbağa hızıyla alıyor
<zfmf> ethernetle baglaniyorum demissin kablosuz degil yani
<Guitarissimo> yok
<Guitarissimo> kablosuz modem ama
<Guitarissimo> ben
<Guitarissimo> ethernetle bağlanıyorum
<Guitarissimo> pardusta da aynı sıkıntı vardı ben ubuntu daha iidir dedim kurdum
<Guitarissimo> sorun devam ediyor
<zfmf> sunu dene bakalim notebook ve wlan icin tavsiye ediliyo aslinda ama  olsun sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<Guitarissimo> şuan mesela önbellek güncelliyorum
<Guitarissimo> 7kb
<Guitarissimo> ile
<zfmf> hangi ubuntu
<Guitarissimo> 10.10
<Guitarissimo> yönetim dizini kitlenemiyor
<Guitarissimo> vs
<Guitarissimo> diyor
<zfmf> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(uname -r)
<zfmf> nezaman diyo onu
<Guitarissimo> üstte yazdığını yazıp entere basınca
<zfmf> o yanlis bunu dene
<Guitarissimo> bundada aynısını dedi
<Guitarissimo> :(
<Guitarissimo> ben bu bilgisayarın kaçla bağlandığını anlayamaz mıyım
<slarikan> güncellemeyi iptal et önce
<zfmf> dns i degis bi bakalim
<Guitarissimo> değiştim
<Guitarissimo> opendns
<Guitarissimo> yaptım
<Guitarissimo> ubuntu çok güzel ama lanet olsun kullanamadıktan sonra
<Guitarissimo> güncellemeyi iptal ettim
<Guitarissimo> evet
<slarikan> arayüzüde kapat
<zfmf> 10.10 da problem yasiyan cok görünüse bakilirsa
<slarikan> konsolda zfmf nin dediği kodu yeniden kapat
<zfmf> slarikan:  yardimci olur :D
<slarikan> yok ben ubuntu kullanmıyorum
<Guitarissimo> nasıl kapatacağım
<slarikan> sadece ikisinin aynı anda olmayacağını söylemek istedim
<slarikan> güncellemeyi neyle yapıyorsan onu
<Guitarissimo> kapattım
<Guitarissimo> güncellemeyi
<Guitarissimo> güncelleme yöneticisinden
<slarikan> konsolda zfmf nin dediği kodu yeniden kapat
<Guitarissimo> tmm işte o kodu nasıl kapatacağımı bilmiyorum
<Guitarissimo> ki
<slarikan> kapat değil ver diyecektim
<Guitarissimo> şuan
<Guitarissimo> başlıklar bekleniyor
<Guitarissimo> yazıyor
<Guitarissimo> 542vkb
<Guitarissimo> kb
<Guitarissimo> birşey indirecek
<Guitarissimo> ama zaten sorun şu ki
<Guitarissimo> 7B ile
<Guitarissimo> 30 saatte
<Guitarissimo> yapıyor
<Guitarissimo> aha 27 KB yi buldu
<slarikan> :D
<Guitarissimo> ama şuan wireless la alakalı bir işlem yapıor
<Guitarissimo> bundan yıllar öncesinde pardusta yaşadığım bir sorunu bir arkadaş bilgisayarımın içine girerek halletmişti ahtta bir ara makinamı çökertip siyah bir ekranın üzerinde reset atıp durma sorunu halledemiyorum yazısını görünce şok olmuştum :S
<slarikan> o zaman ne yaptığını anlatmadımı
<slarikan> not almadınmı?
<Guitarissimo> oo çok eski bir olaydı
<Guitarissimo> nerden baksanız
<Guitarissimo> 5 sene öncesi
<slarikan> hımm
<Guitarissimo> ses kartı driverimi
<Guitarissimo> tanıtmıştı
<Guitarissimo> ya şunun internetini hızlandırayım başka birşey istemiyorum
<Guitarissimo> müzik dinlencek
<Guitarissimo> facebook
<Guitarissimo> ve oyunus tan scrable oynayacak
<Guitarissimo> sahibi
<slarikan> ben anlamam sadece ikisi aynı anda olmaz diye dikkatini çekmek istedim
<zfmf> ifconfig yap bakalim
<Guitarissimo> şuan konslda
<Guitarissimo> o kodu
<Guitarissimo> çalıştırdım
<Guitarissimo> birşey indiriyor
<slarikan> atp-get
<slarikan> paket yöneticisi işlemi
<slarikan> tabiki bişeyler indirecek
<Guitarissimo> 2. bir konsoılda
<Guitarissimo> yazdım
<Guitarissimo> ifconfi
<zfmf> baska konsol ac
<Guitarissimo> g
<zfmf> dur buraya dirke ekleme
<zfmf> pastebin.com a ekle
<zfmf> pastebinit kurarsan direk konsoldan yollarsin pstebin e
<Guitarissimo> pastebin.com bir açılsaa
<zfmf> mtu degeri kac ethernetinde
<Guitarissimo> Syntax highlighting
<Guitarissimo> bunları ne seçeyim
<zfmf> bash sec
<zfmf> fark etmez
<Guitarissimo> http://pastebin.com/c6NKrtv1
<zfmf> ipv6 yi nasi deaktive ettin
<zfmf> anlat cabuk
<zfmf> cikicam
<zfmf> hanim yemege cagriyo :D
<zfmf> vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf blacklist ipv6 ekle
<zfmf> vim /etc/modprobe.d/aliases bu ikisini alias net-pt-10 off
<zfmf> alias ipv6 off
<Guitarissimo> nasıl deaktivite
<Guitarissimo> olayını
<Guitarissimo> nette gördüm
<Guitarissimo> yanlış mı yapmışım
<zfmf> bilmem sordum iste nasil yaptin diye
<zfmf> yazdigim gibii yaptin
<Guitarissimo> yok
<Guitarissimo> bir dosyada
<zfmf> böyle yap dene baklaim
<zfmf> restart at sonra
<Guitarissimo> ipv6_disable=1
<Guitarissimo> böyle bişi yaptım
<Guitarissimo> ekledim
<Guitarissimo> kaydettim
<zfmf> ip a | grep inet6 sunu calistir bakalim
<zfmf> ne diyo
<zfmf> ipv6 li satir veriyosa kapataamissin demek
<Guitarissimo> hiçbişi çıkmıyo
<Guitarissimo> bunu yazınca
<zfmf> ozaman kapali yukarda dediklerimide yaptin herhalde valal gerisini #ubuntu kanalina sor amerikanlar bilir :d yada bekle illa bilen biri cikar varadero acemi filan
<Guitarissimo> sağpolasım
<Guitarissimo> n
<Guitarissimo> <zfmf> vim /etc/modprobe.d/aliases bu ikisini alias net-pt-10 off
<Guitarissimo> <zfmf> alias ipv6 off
<Guitarissimo> bu ikisinide yaziimmi
<Guitarissimo> yaklaşık 5 dakikadır ttnet hız testi sitesinin açılmasını bekliyorum
<Guitarissimo> neden yahu
<Guitarissimo> :(
<zfmf> yaz
<adil_> 10.04 lts den 10.10a yükseltme yaparken herhangi bir sorunla karşılaştınız mı hiç
<Guitarissimo> Arkadaşlar
<Guitarissimo> ben ubuntuyu
<Guitarissimo> cd dn kurdum
<Guitarissimo> ama DVD yi indrdim
<Guitarissimo> güncellemeleri
<Guitarissimo> bu DVD den nasıl yükleyebilirim
<Guitarissimo> galiba herkes sait duruyor burada
<wingless> Guitarissimo: hayır
<wingless> Guitarissimo: dvd alternative mi
<Guitarissimo> hayır derken
<Guitarissimo> güncelleştirememmi
<Guitarissimo> yani bilmiyorum
<wingless> alternative değilse güncelleştiremezsin bildiğim kadarıyla
<Guitarissimo> Ubuntu 10.10
<Guitarissimo> DVD
<wingless> bakayım
<Guitarissimo> 4küsür gb
<Guitarissimo> linkini atiimmi
<wingless> yok
<Guitarissimo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/
<Guitarissimo> burdan indirdim
<Guitarissimo> baktınmı
<firat> forum da  bağlantı sorunumu var arkadaşlar?
<Guitarissimo> yoo
<Guitarissimo> ben girebiliyorum
<firat> ilginç!
<Guitarissimo> fırat
<Guitarissimo> ubuntudan anlar mısın
<Guitarissimo> ii bir şekilde
<firat> biraz fazla değil
<firat> sorun nedir
<Guitarissimo> bir kaç sorunum var
<Guitarissimo> birincisi
<Guitarissimo> internet 5kb den yukarı çıkmıyor
<Guitarissimo> güncelleme hızı
<Guitarissimo> en iyi serveri seç
<Guitarissimo> dediğimde de
<Guitarissimo> seçemiyor
<Guitarissimo> 2. si
<Guitarissimo> windows tan
<Guitarissimo> DVD yi indirdim
<Guitarissimo> bunu ubuntuya atıp direk orada güncellemeleri yapabilir miyim
<Guitarissimo> wingless bakıyodu birşeye
<Guitarissimo> :D
<firat> synaptic paket yöneticisinde ayarlar/depolar bölümünde altta cd room'u gösterebilirsin
<firat> denemedim ama belki işe yarayabilir
<Guitarissimo> anladım deneyeceğim teşekkürler
<firat> rica ederim
<firat> birinci sorun ise
<Guitarissimo> ipv6 yı kapattım
<Guitarissimo> ve
<firat> forumda konuşulmuştu aynı sorun bir göz at derim
<Guitarissimo> dns atadım
<Guitarissimo> hiç bir cacık olmadı
<Guitarissimo> kriz geçireceğim
<firat> aman dikkat:D
<Guitarissimo> dikkatte
<firat> bu sorun dediğim gibi forumda konuşuldu
<Guitarissimo> işte
<firat> ama nasıl çözüldü hatırlamıyorum
<Guitarissimo> orada yazan herşeyi yaptım
<firat> forumda sorunu anlattınızmı?
<Guitarissimo> hayır
<firat> detaylı bir şekilde sorunuzu anlatın arkadaşlar ellerinden geldiğince yardımcı olmaya çalışacaklardır.
<firat> burdanda yardım alabilirsiniz tabii......
<Guitarissimo> burada insanlar sadece duruyor
<Guitarissimo> :D
<firat> <Guitarissimo> sorun çözüldümü
<firat> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-25
<Kartagis> günaydın
<varadero> günaydın
<zfmf> selam
<Kartagis> <aleiex> hi, anyone knows the best windows 7 version?
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> windows 7 zaten bir sürüm değil mi?
<varadero> version dio
<varadero> ultima professional 32 64 abidik gubudik i soruor
<varadero> böylede soru olmaz zaten
<varadero> zfmf,  sanada selam
<varadero> o yeah
<varadero> çok güzel web coder leri var yahu
<zfmf> kimin :D
<varadero> screen shot alicam şimdi
<varadero> koyacam web e
<varadero> ya aklıma gelmişti diceksiniz
<varadero> yada bunda ne varki ben daha iisini yaparım diceksiniz
<varadero> http://up.neti.us/di-2129862501415.png
<zfmf> hee :S ? nolmus buna
<varadero> nasil nolmuş
<varadero> ?
<varadero> adam cillop gibi proğram yazmış kvm yönetmek için
<zfmf> güzele benziyo belesmi
<varadero> hee
<varadero> pralısıda var
<varadero> zfmf,  bize böyle proğramlar lazım
<varadero> yazmaya başla
<zfmf> iste yeterki :D
<varadero> başladınmı
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> yap bi fsd :D
<varadero> fsd ?
<zfmf> functional specifikation document :D
<varadero> oldu
<varadero> işin hepsini bana yaptırıcak
<zfmf> muahaha :D
<zfmf> onsuz olmaz :D
<varadero> user documantation  , bug reporting i de ben alem
<varadero> ozaman çalışmak istemeyecek developer kaldımı dünyada
<zfmf> ola bulu :D
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> bilir
<zfmf> oo cok kaldi
<varadero> olur mu yahu ? 2 tane de sistem analist lazım
<zfmf> onlarsiz codere eziyet ama
<zfmf> onlari sen bul coderleri ben bulurum :D
<varadero> ozaman coder bulmasından kolay bişi kaldımı
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> amca binlerce satir kod yazilcak kolay degil tabe :D adam bulmak isi bilen
<Kartagis> intel bir PC'ye Mac OS X kurmaya çalışan var mı daha önce?
<varadero> ben değil
<zfmf> bende degil
<zfmf> maclerdede intel yokmu zaten
<Kartagis> PC dedim, Mac değil
<Kartagis> ve bütün Maclarda intel yok
<varadero> adamın sinirini bozma zfmf
<Kartagis> PowerPC genelde
<varadero> cıkcıkcık
<zfmf> nere cikiyoz :D
<zfmf> kuran olmustur illaki Kartagis
<zfmf> google piskopat dolu :D
<zfmf> gerekli patchlerle oluyomus
<zfmf> ama önermiyorlar
<varadero> yok yok
<varadero> süper çalışıyor
<varadero> kurulu kullananlar biliyorum
<Kartagis> ben dün iAtkos denedim, bilgisayar siyah ekranda çakıldı da, şimdi iDeneb kuruyorum
<Kartagis> dizüstü bilgisayarımı mac yapacağım
<Kartagis> şu linux'un yedeğini alayım
<varadero> ben ubuntu kurup mac theme yükledim
<varadero> daha ii oldu
<varadero> :D
<Kartagis> geçen hafta aldım da, tam aldı mı bilemiyorum
<varadero> backup dan nefret ettiğimi söylemişmiydim ?
<Kartagis> hmm, hayal meyal hatırlıyorum aşağı yukarı 1658 kere söylediğini
<varadero> hafta sonu yine backup  var
<varadero> gıcık yahu
<Kartagis> geçmiş olsun
<varadero> yakında yeni cihaz alıcaz
<varadero> rahatlarım 1 kaç ay a
<onbir> merhaba
<onbir> 11.04 kuramıyorum
<onbir> kurulum başlıyor fakat ilk adımdan sonra  ilerlemiyor
<onbir> ama şu an olduğu gibi deneyebiliyorum
<Kartagis> 11.04 kurma zaten
<onbir> neden?
<Kartagis> o daha Nisan'da çıkacak ve kararlı olacak
<onbir> bu kararsız hali diyorsun :)
<onbir> ondan mı kurulmuyordur
<varadero> muhtemel kararsız olan bir şeyde sorun çıkınca yardım da alman zor olur
<varadero> bu soruyu soruyorsan zaten kararsız sürüm kullanmanı tavsiye etmem
<onbir> peki kurulum neden başlamaz
<onbir> bu 10.10 da olsaydı ne yapacaktım ?
<varadero> ctrl alt f3 f4 diye bak
<varadero> birinde log lar olacak
<varadero> hatayı bulman lazim ordan
<varadero> zfmf,
<onbir> hata adına birşey yok
<varadero> hata yoksa yorumumda yok malesef
<varadero> acpi disable edip dene
<varadero> bazen ondan çakılır
<onbir> dili seciyorum
<varadero> türkçe mi seçiyorsun
<varadero> ?
<onbir> ikinci asamada disk alanı güç internet hepsi yesil
<irfaN|work> selam
<onbir> evet ingilizce sectim o da aynı
<onbir> ilk denemeden kur demiştim internet yoktu
<onbir> belki ondandır diye
<varadero> evet oluyor bazen ondan
<onbir> denemeyi açıp bağlandım
<onbir> şimdi tekrar deniyorum
<onbir> o aşamadan sonra ilerlemiyor
<varadero> açılıştan acpi disable et
<onbir> ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<onbir> bios üstünden mi?
<varadero> hayır grub menuden
<onbir> grub menüsü gelmiyor ki karşıma
<onbir> esc mi basmak lazımdı?
<onbir> pardus kurdum iki  saat içinde bi kaç kez bişeyler çöktü..
<onbir> debian,  usb  wireless ağ adaptörünü tanımadı
<onbir>  natty naza çekti, elletiyo ama kurdurmuyo :)
<onbir> açık kaynağa balıklama atladık ama çakıldık sanki :D
<varadero> karralı olmayan sürümleri tecrübesiz kullanmanı tavsiye etmiyorum
<onbir> pardus ve debian kararlıydı güya
<onbir> yanarım da
<onbir> 3 tane dvd indirdim debiandan
<onbir> 1  tane yetiyormuş
<onbir> 4 üncüde hız yavaşladı da birine sordum niye yavaş diye
<onbir> o durdurdu beni :D
<onbir> yoksa sekize kadar indiriyordum :)
<onbir> 10.10 deneyelim bakalım
<onbir> zaten kota girdi gireceği kadar :)
<onbir> 10.10 dvd mi indirsem yoksa cd mi
<onbir> ?
<onbir> he tamam hatırladım cd yetiyordu
<onbir> dvd de sadece bütün diller vardı
<onbir> varadero: başka bir tasiyeniz var mı?
<onbir> (tavsiye)
<varadero> cd indir
<varadero> dvd gereksiz
<onbir> ubuntuya devam yani?
<varadero> ona  karışmam zevkine kalmış
<onbir> 10.04 2 varmış
<onbir> onu mu şeettirsem acaba
<varadero> ubuntu kullanmak istiyorsan kullanabilirsin onuda
<varadero> zfmf,
<onbir> Son 1 tane yazılabilir optik diskim kaldı
<varadero> memory stick yokmu
<varadero> ;?
<onbir> kırdım:S
<onbir> 500 lük var ama onu kullanabilir miyim?
<varadero> yok sığmaz
<onbir> içindekilere birşey olmadan tabi
<onbir> yok 500gb
<onbir> depo olarak kullanıyorum onu
<onbir> ntfs
<varadero> normalde kullanılırda
<varadero> içindekilere birşey olup olmaması senin tecrübene kalmış
<onbir> sağol, bir anda ezik moduna geçtim :)
<onbir> bütün ışıklar söndü gibi geldi :D
<onbir> dünyamı kararttın varadero :)
<varadero> öyle demek istemedim
<onbir> merak etme ilk değilsin :)
<onbir> bana ubuntu kur diyen kişi de yapmıştı bunu
<onbir> "ubuntu kur dicem ama, sen becerebilir misin onu merak ediyorum "  demişti :D
<onbir> hakkaten daha kuramadım :))))
<onbir> peki bu 500 gb harici diske, birden fazla iso kurup, açılışta herhangi birini seçebilir miyim?
<onbir_> çok güzel, firefoxu da çökerttim :D
<oniki> onbir gitti oniki geldi :D
<oniki> acıktım
<oniki> aç karnına ubuntu iyi gitmiyor :)
<Mustinet> ben dinlerim, ağıt dinlerim.
<oniki> teşekkürler varadero
<oniki> 10.10 cd de
<oniki> onu deneyelim bir de..
<oniki> görüşmek üzere..
<varadero> zfmf,
<dewilman> selam
<varadero> selam
<dewilman> naber
<dewilman> *
<dewilman> ?
<varadero> ii senden
<dewilman> bende iyiyim :D
<dewilman> biri bana almanca konuşabileceğim bir kanal söyleyebilir mi canım  sıkılıyor bari bi işe yarasın irc zımbırtısı :D
<varadero> ubuntu-de
<dewilman> teşekkürler :D
<risperdall> selam arkadaşlar, firefox stable ne zaman çıkacak bilen var mı?
<dogukan> firefox 4 mü?
<wingless> mart sonuna doğru çıkar anca
<wingless> ben daha geç çıkartırdım
<datalay> hayirli mesailer
<Fatih_M> üniversite diploma sorgu sistemi var mı?
<risperdall> selam arkadaşlar, gimp ile ufak bir işim var ama grafikle aram olmadığından yapmak istediğim şeyi yapamıyorum.
<risperdall> yapmak istediğim şey transparan bir resmin transparan kısmını alttan ve üstten büyütmek
<datalay> png  mi gif mi
<risperdall> örneğin 177x367 lik transparan resmi 177x400 yapmak tabi içindeki ögenin boyutunda değişiklik olmadan sadece transparan kısmı büyütmek
<risperdall> png
<risperdall> şu an gimp kurulu ve açık durumda
<datalay> imagemagick ile
<datalay> ugrastin mi
<risperdall> hayır, command line tool olduğunu biliyorum
<risperdall> sanırım öyleydi değil mi
<datalay> evet imagemagick nin yeteneklerini kullanarak denemelisin bence ve tecrubeni paylasirsan guzel olurdu
<risperdall> direk resmi büyütmek olsaydı iş daha koaly olurdu sanırım ama içindeki ögenin boyutu sabit kalmasını istediğimden imagemagic beni gimpden daha cok zora sokacak gibi
<Kartagis> ideneb için nereden yardım alabilirim bilen var mı?
<wingless> ideneb ne ki
<Kartagis> bir hackintosh dağıtımı
<wingless> http://www.hackint0sh.org/f179/ burayı kurcaladın mı
<adil_> konsolda bi klasörün izinlerini nasıl görüyorduk acaba?
<wingless> ls -ld ?
<adil_> wingless: evet :)
<adil_> ls -l
<adil_> daha iyi oldu :D
<wingless> sen klasör dedin diye -d de koydum :)
<wingless> gerçi klasör değil dizin olacak ama olsun ;p
<adil_> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-26
<mehmetali> Selam
<mehmetali> 30bin klasörü 10dk da silmek normal midir :)
<wingless> klasörüne göre değişir bence
<mehmetali> klasörlerde sadece kısayollar var. sadece 4kb veri yani. find komutu ile 2 saat önce oluşturulmuş klasörleri sileyim dedim too many links hatasından silemedim. küçük bir php script ile silerken 10dk sürdü
<mehmetali> bu arada ext3 32k alt klasör destekliyormuş onu öğrendim :)
<wingless> php'den her şeyi beklerim
<mehmetali> yavaşlık açısından mı :)
<wingless> php'yi duyunca tüylerim diken diken oluyor böyle
<wingless> evet
<wingless> syntax'ı da çok kötü
<mehmetali> senin için hangi dilin iyi
<wingless> C, JavaScript, Python, ... tonla güzel dil var
<mehmetali> nesne tabanlı olan herşey yani
<wingless> C nesne tabanlı değil, JavaScript'teki OOP de çok farklı
<mehmetali> syntax'ı kodların yazım şekli olarak biliyorum doğru mu?
<wingless> evet, dilin grameri yani
<wingless> ama yazdığın şeyin ne anlama geldiğini (yani ne iş yaptığını) syntax değil semantics belirler
<mehmetali> delphi nasıl sence
<wingless> kullanmadım, bilmiyorum
<mehmetali> bende delphiye hiç ısınamadım
<wingless> RAD olayını sevmiyorum niyeyse
<mehmetali> if'i endif yazarak bitirebildiğim hiç bir dil'e ısınamayacağım gibi gözüküyor. basic de aynı galiba
<wingless> o kadar küçük şeylere takılmamak lazım, birkaç saate alışılır onlara
<wingless> basic dil bile değil neredeyse, fazla basit
<mehmetali> :)
<zfmf> javascript mi :D
<zfmf> kullanmasini bildikden sonra php üst düzey iyi bir dil
<wingless> JavaScript baya sağlam dil
<wingless> PHP çok basit bir dilken üzerine özellik yamana yamana bohçaya dönmüş
<zfmf> ne alaka
<zfmf> javascript in nesi saglam?
<zfmf> browserde calisan kod nekadar saglam ola bilirki?
<wingless> browserda çalışması gerekmiyor
<zfmf> nerde calisicak :D
<zfmf> havadami :d
<wingless> her yerde çalışabilir, serverda çalışabilir mesela
<zfmf> ne serverinde calisicak ne is görcek serverde? belirli portumu dinlicek
<wingless> evet, çok güzel örnek
<wingless> web servisi yazabilirsin mesela
<wingless> database'den veri çeker, JSON olarak gönderir
<zfmf> database den nasil cekicek veriyi
<wingless> ya sen binding yazacaksın ya da yazılmış olanı kullanacaksın
<wingless> ki mutlaka yazılmıştır çoğu db için
<wingless> node.js'den bahsediyorum bu arada, başka platform değil
<zfmf> biliyorum
<zfmf> da nodejs in db baglantisi kurdugunu bilmiyordum
<zfmf> kuruyormu?
<wingless> kendi paketi yok sanırım
<zfmf> herneyse, node dan bahsediyorsan js in kicina node u ekle yoksa millet seni java ile karistiyor sanar :D
<wingless> ;p
<zfmf> ben uyuyim biraz hayirli sabahlar
<wingless> sana da, görüşürüz
<vizyon9> merhaba arkadaşlar fax konusunda yardıma ihtiyacım var
<vizyon9> yardım edebilecek arkadaş varmı
<adil> virtualbox ile xp kurdum. taktığım cd yi xp de nasıl açabilirim?
<adil> hallettim sağ alttan aktifleştirmek gerekiyormuş :)
<adil> www.zeitin.com/bilmok/
<adil> bilgisayara 2-3 gün arayla birkaç tane işletim sistemi yüklemek bilgisayara zarar mı sizce?
<kokteyl> neden zarar olsun
<kokteyl> onun görevi o zaten
<adil> :)
<adil> bu tweak programı ne güzelmiş yav :)
<pajero> ati driver sıkıntısı yaşıyorum arkadaşlar
<pajero> ekran kartı fanı devamlı full dönüyor
<pajero> driver yüklemem lazım
<adil> http://picomol.de/counter/i_s.png
<adil> 60 gün kalmış
<adil> 11.04'e
<adil> :)
<adil> acaba 10.04 lts den 11.04 e güncelleme yaparken bi sorun olur mu merak ediyorum hep
<adil> 11.04 gelene kadarda merak etcem galiba :D
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-27
<ekolojik> merak edecek bişey yok
<ekolojik> bu konu forumlarda konuşulmuş daha önce
<ekolojik> yeni kurulum yapmak daha iyi
<Fatih_M> selamlar,
<Fatih_M> dijital fotograf makinesi almayı düşünüyorum. Önerisi olan var mı?
<Fatih_M> irfaN__ abi ping
<pajero> 80
<pajero> 5
<suigeneris> Türkiye'de blogspot gene engellendi mi?
<suigeneris> hiçbir alt alanadına ulaşamıyorum
<suigeneris> yabancı IP ile ulaşabilirim
<suigeneris> ulaşabiliyorum*
<wingless> suigeneris: aynen bende de öyle
<wingless> ip engeli var sanırım, 209.85.148.191'e buradan ulaşamıyorum ama başka ülkelerden ulaşılıyor
<suigeneris> bir BTci olarak utanıyorum
<suigeneris> wingless hiç hackintosh kurmaya kalktın mı?
<wingless> hayır
<Blaguvest> merhabalar
<Blaguvest> gnome masaustu kullaniyorum applications menuden yeni prgram ekledimde default icon ? soru isaretinde bazi taninmayan programlarda  keni ikonumu nasil default ikon yapabilirim
<wingless> Blaguvest: tam anlayamadım
<Blaguvest> ://rabs-image.com/images/18Menu_705.png
<Blaguvest> resme bakarsan
<Blaguvest> ama tek tek icon atamak istemiyorum default iconu atamak istiyorum
<wingless> yani bütün soru işaretleri başka icon mu olacak?
<Blaguvest> ewet
<wingless> /usr/share/icons
<wingless> orada kullandığın ikon temasını bul, soru işaretliyi değiştir
<Blaguvest> oki ariyim
<DerinMevzu> selamunaleykum
<hektor> a.s
<DerinMevzu> afiyettesiniz inşallah
<DerinMevzu> yeniyimde
<DerinMevzu> çevre olsun
<DerinMevzu> diye
<DerinMevzu> şey etmiştim
<wingless> 5 dakika kaldı
<wingless> iyi yine, 2 dakikada gidenleri de gördük
<Weazel> hey guys, any1 here from turkey by any chance ?
<wingless> Weazel: I am
<Weazel> kewl, i really could use some help, my family is searching for a movie named "O Kadin" and i have no idea how to help them ^_^ coz i don't know how to speak/read the language
<wingless> hmm let me see
<Weazel> thank u so much
<wingless> Weazel: http://www.google.com.tr/#hl=tr&q="o+kadın"+indir
<wingless> if you want to pirate it you can find links there
<wingless> or you can probably buy it as well
<Weazel> just wanna download it
<Weazel> thanks a lot man :p
<wingless> np
<Blaguvest> wingless,  yep tesekkurler icon destirdim
<alev> aysel
<aysel> :)
<alev> oldu;)
<aysel> evet şimdi oldu :)
<aysel> 9 da geç mi oldu sanki toplantı iiçin azıcık daha erken mi deseydik :)
<alev> diğer pencerede konuşalım:9
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-20
 * ZippiDi Film Ä°zliyor (belki izlerken uyur, kim bilir...)
<mustafaerhann> selam.
<ronak> a.s
<mustafaerhann> nasılsın
<mustafaerhann> skystar2 dvb kartlardan anlar mısın ?
<ronak> maalesef anlamam
<utdemir> :q!
<genc> slm
<ronak> a.s
<genc> 12.04 amsn cıktımı depolarından
<genc> Yoksay http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-tr   neden yok sayar
<CrazyOp> selam arkadaslar cep telefonlari icin ubuntu temasi varmidir acaba :)
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-21
<MetalAdamTR> slm millet
<MetalAdamTR> birkaç sorum olacak ama cevap verebilecek varmı
<ronak_> MetalAdamTR : a.s
<ronak_> sorunu sorup beklersen daha iyi olur
<ronak_> cevabını bilen varsa yanıtlar seni
<Kartagis> soru sormak yerine gitmeyi tercih etti :D
<ronak_> he ya
<ronak_> geyik için gelmiş besbelli
<digitaloktay> http://p.twimg.com/AmLlp85CQAESgen.jpg
<digitaloktay> S.a
<digitaloktay> hic ses yoktu burda
<ronak_> digitaloktay : gündemde kaçırdığımız bir şey mi olmuş
<MetalAdamTR> selam
<MetalAdamTR> bu sayfaların üzerindeki dosya görünüm ayarlar filan olduğu kısımı her sayfada görünecek şekilde nasıl ayarlıyoruz şuan sadece ekranın üstündeki menü çubuğunda görünüyor
<CrazyOp> selam arkadaslar bi sorum olacakti
<CrazyOp> simdi ben wubi ile kurulum yapiyorum
<CrazyOp> kurulumdan sonra herhangi bir guncelleme yapilacak mi yoksa en guncel haliylemi kurulum gerceklesiyor?
<CrazyOp> ve kurulum yapilan dosyanin boyutu tahmini nekadardir cunku internet sinirli ve suanda 3.7 gb :)
<CrazyOp> asarmi bunu
<CrazyOp> onlinesiniz bi cevap verseniz :)
 * CrazyOp SLapSs digitaloktay ¶:)~
 * CrazyOp SLapSs Kartagis ¶:)~
 * CrazyOp SLapSs noord ¶:)~
<ronak_> CrazyOp : kotan yeterlidir
<ronak_> GB lik güncelleme görmedim şimdiye kadar
<CrazyOp> ronak_ bende gormedim ama hani 200 mb falan olursa yada 100 mb falan ay sonunu getiremicez :)
<ronak_> uzun zamandıe wubi ile kurulum yapmadım
<CrazyOp> ama bu wubi harbiden guzel olmus ya emegi gecenlerin cidden eline saglik tamda istedigim gibi :)
<ronak_> ama 100 mb nin üzerinde olur güncelleme
<CrazyOp> ronak_: yukleme yaparken mi
<CrazyOp> yoksa kurulumdan sonra mi
<ronak_> kurulumdan sonra
<ronak_> güncelleme yaparken
<CrazyOp> ronak_ bi yeniden baslatip ubuntudan giricem bi saniye
<MetalAdamTR> arkadaşlar yokmu sayfalardaki menü çubuğunu aktifleştirmeyi bilen ?
<ronak_> MetalAdamTR : unity kullanmıyorum maalesef
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-22
<Kartagis> uyanık olan ve kablonet kullanan var mı?
<digitaloktay> http://omploader.org/vY3V1bw
<digitaloktay> 6 Nisan Sinemalarda
<^[o_o]^> http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/adobe-and-google-partnering-for-flash-player-on-linux.html
<subay^^> vlc media player film oynatmaya başladığında simsiyah bir ekran ile arka planda ses ile çalışıyor,diğer media oynatıcılarda aynı şekilde çalışıyor. xbmc yükledim oda çalıştırmaya kalkınca kendini kapatıyor. sorun ne olabilir sizce?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-23
<Klavier> ubuntu server orchestra ile ilgilenen var mi
<Klavier> bir problem yasiyoruz su sekilde: http://pastebin.com/4zWQ9dT3
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-24
<zafer> slm synaptic açılmıyor forumda kaldır kur yöntemi ile çözüldüğü söyleniyor ama bende durum aynı
<zafer> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<zafer>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<zafer> Ä°ptal edildi
<zafer> çözümünü bilen varmıdır ?
<cemil> arkadaşlar ubuntu 11.10 a gimp kuramıyorum. http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/install-gimp-27-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html buradaki anlatımdan sonra verdiğim sudo apt-get install gimp çıktısı http://paste.kde.org/428426/
<zafer> cemil, bozuk paketleri tutuyorsun demiş
<zafer> güncelleme yap tekrar dene
<cemil> sudo apt-get update komutundan sonra en sonunda şöyle bir çıktı aldım.
<cemil> W: GPG hatası: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: İzleyen imzalar doğrulanamadı çünkü genel anahtar kullanılır değil: NO_PUBKEY 4D17133CFC5D50C5
<cemil> gimp  kurulumu yine aynı hatayı verdi. Kurulmadı.
<zafer> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=17402.0
<zafer> burada çözülmüş senin sorun
<zafer> sistemin güncel olursa gimp kurma ilede sorunun olmaz sanırım
<cemil> sudo apt-get update çıktısındaki hata düzeldi ama gimp hala kurulmuyor.
<cemil> sudo apt-get remove gimp*
<cemil> sudo ap-get update
<cemil> sudo apt-get purge gimp libgegl* libbabl*
<cemil> sudo apt-get install gimp
<cemil> sudo apt-get clean
<cemil> komutlarını denedim ama yinede gimp kurulmuyor
<zafer> yazılım merkezinden denedinmi
<cemil> evet kurulmuyor.
<zafer>  synaptic paket yöneticisini açıp özel süzgeçlerden bozuk bölümünden bozuk paketleri kaldırıp yeniden dene.
<zafer> cemil,  ne yaptın ?
<cemil> zafer: http://altinukshini.wordpress.com/2012/02/16/gimp-depends-libglib2-0-0-2-31-2-but-2-30-0-0ubuntu4-is-to-be-installed/ buradaki yöntemle kurdum
<cemil> Yalnız  GIMP 2.6.11 yi kurabildim GIMP 2.7.5 i kuramadım.
<zafer> bendede aynısı var depodan yüklemiştim sorunun çözülmüş sevindim kanlaın üzerine ölü toprağı serpilmiş
<zafer> kimseden ses yok ey ölüler olurda biri daha benim sorunum ile gelirse orca yı kaldırsınlar synaptic in açılmamasına o sebeb oluyor
<veli_> varadero
<veli_> sensey
<veli_> paconun oldugu kanal nerdeydi ki minakoyim yaa
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-25
<muhammet> selam arkadaşlar vindowsun yanına ubuntu kurdum vindowsum başlamıyor
<tuapseli> arkadaşlar yukarıda değişin nikle yazmıştım  windowsun yanına ubuntu kurdum windows başlamıyor şimdi
<tuapseli> sudo fdisk -l komutuyla ntfs olan windows diskimi görebiliyorum
<ronak> nasıl kurdun wine ile mi drekt disk bölümle ile mi
<tuapseli> disk bölümlemeile
<ronak> muhtamalan grub ayarlarında sorun vardır
<ronak> grubu tekrar kur
<tuapseli> elimde ubntuyu kurduğum cd var onla denedim ama  öyle bir seçenek yok
<ronak> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=31680.0
<ronak> burada anlatılmış
<ronak> tuapseli : burada daha ayrıntılı anlatım var : http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=192.0
<tuapseli> tamam onada bakıyorum ronak  sağol
<ronak> kolay gelsin
<ronak> rescatux denilen bir live distro da var grup ve dosya düzenlemelerini yapan
<ronak> ama komutalarını kavrasan yeterdir
<ronak> komutlarını
<brozac> slm
<ronak> a.s
<tuapseli> norak  verdiğin linkler için öncelikle sağol ama malesef olmuyor
<tuapseli> sudo fdisk -l   komutunda ntfs olan disk bölümü görünüyor ama  sudo blkid komutunda UUID numarasını alamıyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-26
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-18
<akar1m> iyi sabahlar herkese
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> bu natılıus eklentısını kurdukdan sonra ubuntuya ısındım yaw
<hanzala> bu gelıştırıcıdekı 193 prgram aynı anda nasıl kurulur acaba
<murat> slmlr
<murat> oyun acınca ekran kuculup sıyahlasıyo bunun nedenı ne olabilir
<etsw> ekran karti
<murat> ubuntu yazılım merkezındekı smc de bıle oluyo
<murat> nasıl duzelır peki
<etsw> driver degistir
<turgay> murat:  sistem güncellemelerinide yapmayı unutma
<etsw> optimus da olabilir gerci, markasi ne laptopin
<etsw> optimussa sictin
<etsw> eskiden bi flash vardi linuxla giciklasan, artik bi de optimus var
<murat> guncel kı abi
<murat> casper
<murat> ekran kartım ıntel
<murat> yuke bınınce atı ymış
<etsw> radeon mu
<murat> evet
<etsw> yuke binmek ne demek anlamadim ama sanirim dedigim gibi optimus
<etsw> ekran kartin normalde onboard kullaniyor, buyuk bir sey olunca radeon'a gecis yapiyor
<etsw> o aradaki bagi linux iyi desteklemiyor
<etsw> ubuntu optimus solve filan diye arat cikar belki bi arkadasimin yazisi vardi ama arch kullaniyordu o isine yarar mi bilmiyorum
<etsw> ama bana sorsan siksen optimuslu laptop almam ben bundan sonra
<murat> pardusda bu sorun yoktu ki
<etsw> dogrudur
<etsw> nvidia mis ama arkaddasimin
<etsw> http://darch.ws/blog/2013/01/arch-linux-ve-nvidia-optimus/
<etsw> belki isine yarar
<ozcanesen> konu ekran kartlarından açıldı ben de bişi sorayım
<ozcanesen> nvidia experimental 310
<ozcanesen> bir tek 13.04 de mi kuruluyor
<ozcanesen> 12.04 ile çalıştırmayı başaramadım bir türlü
<fnoyanisi> slm
<Conqueror> slm fnoyanisi
<murat> etws sen optumus için bise demıştın ya
<murat> aynısını ben casper için soyledım
<murat> adamların teknık servısını aradım
<murat> dedım bendekı ekran kartı ne
<murat> dıyolarkı bılmıyoruz
<etsw> en iyisi (benim fikrim) virtual windows kur sadece oyununu orda oyna baska bir sey icin kullanma onu
<murat> abı lıbercaddada aynı sorunu verıyoki
<murat> yok yaw cad da o sorun yokmuş
<murat> once oyunu acınca öle oluyomuş
<ogny> o kadar dedim oynama
<ogny> dinletemedim
<fnoyanisi> iyi gunler
<ozcanesen> dota 2 linux için geliyormuş
<murat> slmlr
<murat> benım ubuntunun tanımadıgı ekran kartım
<murat> intel famıly 3d
<murat> dıye bışeymış bunu nasıl tanıta bılırık
<murat> N: Ignoring file 'xorg-edgers-ppa-quantal.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<murat> E: Geçersiz işlem upgrad
<murat> bu ne demek istiyor
<command> slm
<murat> as
<ozcanesen> command, slm
<command> nasılsınız cicişler
<murat> eger intelhdgraphicfamily ekran kartı nı tanıtma yolunu bılıyorsan
<murat> ıyı olacam
<command> lspci -tv
<command> az beklersen hemen gelicem
<command> az işim var
<murat> ok sabah kadar beklerım
<murat> yeterkı olsun
<command> murat: lspci -tv ver bi
<murat> ok abi
<murat> özele attım abı yer kablamasın dıye
<command> lsmod | grep i915
<command> işlemcin ne murat ?
<command> i5 filan mı ?
<command> modul yüklü sorun ne senin tam olarak ?
<command> glxinglxinfo | grep render
<command> ver bide
<murat> i386
<command> işlemcin diyorum mimarin değil
<command> uname -p
<murat> bu komut bulunamamış abi
<murat> ha 32 bıt
<command> glxinglxinfo | grep render
<command> 32 de yanlış cevap
<murat> i 686 32bıt abi
<murat> murat@murat-A15:~$ uname -p
<murat> i686
<murat> murat@mura
<command> intel işlemcin onu biliyok da modeli ne
<command> cpu ne yani marke model
<murat> murat@murat-A15:~$ glxinglxinfo | grep render
<murat> glxinglxinfo: komut bulunamadı
<murat> murat@murat-A15:~$
<murat> ha omu bılmem
<murat> ben wındowsdan yenı dondum abi
<command> glxinfo | grep render
<command> yanlış vermişim tekrar dene
<command> yardım istiyosan hızlı ol
<murat> abı yokmuş
<command> ne yok
<murat> mesautılsı kuracakmışım
<murat> sımdı kuruyom
<murat> bska bır
<murat> murat@murat-A15:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<murat> 'glxinfo' programı şu anda kurulu değil. Kurulumunu şunu yazarak yapabilirsiniz:
<murat> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<murat> onu kurmam içinde 7 dakıka var abi
<murat> baska bişe iniyoda
<murat> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<murat>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend,
<command> yüklü mk
<murat> bu yazıyo command abi
<command> glxgear
<command> çalıştır
<command> ekranda 3d bi prgram çalışacak fps kaç bi ona bak konsoldan
<murat> 304 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.634 FPS
<command> tmm
<command> çalışıyor kartın nesini tanıtmaya uğraşıyorsun ?
<murat> ubuntunun yazılım merkezındekı oyun ve grafık programlarını kurup calıştırsam bıle
<murat> ekran kuculuyo ve kararıyo
<command> hangi oyun mesela
<murat> hepsi
<murat> smc bıle
<command> o zaman ubuntunun başka bi sorunu vardır
<command> ekran kartın çalışıyor
<murat> marıyo benzerı bır oyun varya
<command> ekran nası çücülüyor ve kararıyor onu bi açıkla istersen
<murat> sagdan ve soldan 7 cm kadar sıyahlasıyo
<command> oyundan çıkınca
<murat> ubuntu acıldıgındakı ekran o alanın ıçınde görunuyo
<murat> oyun acılmıyoki
<command> bilemicem
<etsw> command aslinda isinin piridir
<ozcanesen> oyunu ne ile çalıştırıyorsun?
<command> dotum kalktı
<murat> evet abı gösterıyor kendısını
<ozcanesen> hıım
<murat> smc yımı
<murat> ubuntudan dırek
<command> konsoldan aç
<command> ne hata veritor bak bi
<murat> ok abi
<murat> urat@murat-A15:~$ smc
<murat> Initialization: Exception raised: boost::filesystem::directory_iterator::construct: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok: "/usr/share/games/smc/campaign"
<murat> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<murat>   Major opcode of failed request:  150 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<murat>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<murat>   Value in failed request:  0x5600012
<murat>   Serial number of failed request:  193
<murat>   Current serial number in output stream:  195
<murat> murat@murat-A15:~$
<murat> su an ekranımım boyutu 7 ınc tablet kadar oldu
<command> hımm
<command> sen windows kur murat
<command> muahemaheam
<command> iyi ama glxgear da hata vermedi
<command> demekki oyun da bi bokluk var
<murat> nıye wıne gecem ki abi
<murat> tmm lınuxda kötuyukde
<command> oyun kasacaksan lnux ile hiç uğraşma bence
<murat> nıyekı abı bu suc lınuxun degılkı
<murat> ubuntunun
<ozcanesen> suç ubuntunun da değil ya
<ozcanesen> hakkını yemeyin
<ozcanesen> oyunda bokluk var
<ozcanesen> :D
<murat> pardus la oynadıgım oyunları görsen abı
<etsw> bi görsen
<murat> oda bır wıne kurmuştum
<murat> nfs den crysis e kadar oynadım
<etsw> crysis mi
<murat> evet
<murat> pardon Crysis_2_
<ozcanesen> wine'ye falan gerek kalmadı artık valve var steam var
<ozcanesen> yakında oyun işi de değişecek
<ozcanesen> bak dota2 de geliyor
<murat> linuxda oyun oynanmaz dıyen kac kışıyı lınuxe dönderdım
<command> linux de oyun oynamam
<command> günah
<command> ama quake2 helal
<command> 3*
<command> kendi yararıma fetva saladım
<murat> abı ben lınuxda hersey yabmak ısterım
<murat> :)
<murat> guzel fetva abi
<murat> sorunumun cözumunu ıntelde buldum yaw
<command> neymiş
<command> murat: sen daha önce ekran kartı için bişeyler kurup kaldırdın mı sisteme
<murat> sımdı kurdum abi
<command> ne kurdun ?
<murat> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<murat> bole bişe abi
<command> ala ala
<command> ne işe yarıyomuş
<murat> abi hd grabich family ın lınux
<murat> drıver prosuymuş
<command> dene bakalım
<murat> reboot olmayı beklıyom zaten abi
<murat> sonunda oldu yaw
<command> ngzl
<murat> ıyı yawas yawas pardus cıkmazsada olur demeye başlıyacam
<murat> natılus eklentısıde kurduk super oldu
<murat> bırde kde yı sorunsuz hale getırırsem tam istedıgım işetım sıstemi olacak
<command> çalış çalış
<command> pardusdan bişey öğrenemen
<murat> yok abı yenıyım ubuntuda ondanmı bılmıyom da bence bu kadar destege ragmen ubuntunun pardusa okadar fark yok
<command> yakında anlarsın beni
<stickybit> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam stickybit.
<ElixirVitae> Ve kanal.
<Blaguvest> slm
<stickybit> slm
<Blaguvest> command, canli yayindamisin/?
<command> Blaguvest: meşgulum
<Blaguvest> ok
<command> bişeyler bakıyom
<command> açarsam haber ederim
<Kartagis> linux üzerinden *cast'a yayın gönderecek bir program biliyor musunuz?
<command> ne tür cast ?
<command> video ses itunes ?
<command> icecast var bide mpd var
<Kartagis> command: radyo yayını
<command> kendi makinendenmi yapacaksın
<Kartagis> windows'ta winamp eklentisi var da
<Kartagis> evet
<command> mpd kullan Kartagis
<command> Blaguvest: sana gönderdiğim yapılandırmayı Kartagis e versene
<command> ben müsait değilim
<Blaguvest> ok
<Blaguvest> bi saniye
<Blaguvest> command, seninkini deistirmisim
<command> ok biraz bekleyin o zaman
<command> Kartagis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1678302/
<command> mpd ve ncmpc kur
<command> gerisini halledersin
<ElixirVitae> command, mpd nereden alıyor streami?
<command> dosyadan
<ElixirVitae> ses alsamixer ya da her neyse ses kartına giden oradan mı?
<ElixirVitae> Yoksa programdan mı?
<command> hayır
<command> kendisi kodluyor
<command> dosyayı okuyup ses çıkışını lame yada vorbis yapıp akış yapıyor
<command> çalarken tabi
<ElixirVitae> Tamam ya şimdi pasteyi okudum.
<ElixirVitae> Var mı on-the-fly çıkış veren?
<ElixirVitae> alsamixere ne gidiyorsa onu yayın yapan?
<command> emin değilim
<command> on the fly çok akar ama
<command> illa bi decode olcak
<command> wav formatına öıkış yapar senin dediinle
<Kartagis> peki ben konuşma yapabilir miyim? yoksa sadece müzik mi çalabilirim?
<command> sadece müzik
<command> konuşma işi ayrı bişey lazım
<command> onun bi programı vardı
<command> idjc gibi
<command> arat bi
<ElixirVitae> mixx var onun için Kartagis
<ElixirVitae> Bildiğim tüm online radyocular onu kullanıyor.
<Kartagis> mixx
<Kartagis> bakayım
<ElixirVitae> Merak ediyorsan sorabilirim bir ikisine ne kullandıklarını tekrar.
<ElixirVitae> *mixxx
<Blaguvest> hangisi daha iyi idjc  yoksa mixxx olanmi/?
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: bu güzele benziyoe
<Kartagis> -e+r
<ElixirVitae> Kullanmadım hiçbirini Blaguvest.
<ElixirVitae> Ama mixxx tavsiye edilendi, bi' ara düşünüyorduk radyo işini o sıralarda.
<Blaguvest> ikisinide kullandim kullanim acisindan idjc daha kolay kullanimi var mixxx detayli test edemedim
<ElixirVitae> Mixxx profesyonel işi(ymiş).
<ElixirVitae> Bu ses, dj, radyo işleri için hydrogenaudio forumlarını tavsiye ederim.
 * j-stalin selam işçi sınıfı
<command> j-stalin: ben kapitalistim
<j-stalin> lanet olsun kaptalist burjuva düzenine!..........
<turgay> ben paramı kimseye vermem
<turgay> çalış seninde olsun
<turgay> kapitalizm iyidir iyi
<j-stalin> kapitalizm sadece işçi sınıfını sömürmez kücük burjuvayıda sömürür
<turgay> küçük olanlar düşünsün
<j-stalin> ama acı sonu hazırlıyor yıkımı kaosu hazırlıyor
<turgay> j-stalin:  heryer yıkılmayacak ya
<turgay> elbet bazı yerler ayakta kalacak
<turgay> hem yıkım iyidir tazelik güzellik gençlik getirir
<turgay> hep aynı hep aynı hantallaşır
<turgay> yıkıp tekrar yapmak iyi olur
<j-stalin> yıkıp yeniden yapmak kime kazandırır
<j-stalin> ?
<j-stalin> işbirlikçi burjuvaya tabiki
<turgay> piyasa canlanır
<turgay> millet ekmek derdine düşer kenarda saklı parası varsa mecburen çıkarır kenarda birikimler kalmasın
<turgay> aman ha yazık
<turgay> işçi sınnıfı para nedir nae yapılır bilmez
<turgay> para larji yapar bunlarda
<turgay> iyilik yapmaktan başka bir düşünce yok
<turgay> tamamen işçi sınıfın iyiliği için
<turgay> hem çalışırken spor yaparlar zenginleşen bir toplum obezite olur
<j-stalin> peki açlık ve yoksulluk sınırı altında ücretle çalışan o kadar işçi emekçi halk ne olacak
<turgay> j-stalin:  onları düşünürsem ben ne olacağım
<j-stalin> sen işçi mi çalıştırıyorsun ?
<turgay> herkes eşit olursa ne anladım bu işten
<turgay> olabilir
<j-stalin> herkes eşit olmaz ise toplumdaki bu yaraları nasıl saracaksınız
<j-stalin> hergün iş cinayetleri yaşanıyor
<j-stalin> inşaatten düşüp ölen işçiler
<j-stalin> madende göçük altında kalanlar kader diye halka yutturuluyor
<turgay> j-stalin:  kefenci tabutçu irmikçi ekmek yemesin mi?
<j-stalin> çünki daha fazla kâr için işçi emekçi sınıfın iş güvenliği alınmıyor ve düşük ücretle günün 12-15 saati çalıştırılan işçiler köle olmuyor mu ?
<turgay> j-stalin:  kölelik sistemi aman ha gelmesin
<turgay> böyle iyi köleleik allah göstermesin
<j-stalin> kölelik sistemi işçiler için zaten var!.......
<turgay> maliyeti yükseltir
<j-stalin> maliyet yükselmesin diye halkın akıl sağlığı bozuluyor.
<turgay> böyle iyi aman kölelik falan aman ha sus kimse duymasın
<j-stalin> her gün soygunlar, katiller haberlerde cirit atıyor
<command> antin kuntin işlerle uğraşmayın yaw
<command> linux kanalı bura
<j-stalin> Sysinfo for 'Sosyalizm': Linux 3.7.7-1-ARCH running , CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz at 2400 MHz (6002 bogomips), HD: 64/72GB, RAM: 848/996MB, 137 proc's, 47.27min up
<command> güncelle o kernel eskidi
<j-stalin> :D
<command> Linux grid 3.7.9-1-ARCH
<turgay> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<turgay> 2014 yılı ile kenel 5 kullanıyor olacaz yuppi :D
<command> pai
<command> ccişer
 * j-stalin iyi geceler hepinize
<maskem> s.a
<RisKatOr> iyi aksamlar
<maskem> iyi geceler riskator
<RisKatOr> Lenovo S400 ideapad ( 500 GB HDD + 25 GB SSD ) Ultrabook'un C sinde 250 HDD Windows 8, D 'sinde 250 GB HDD Depo/Yedek , E 'sine 25 GB SSD Ubuntu kurmak istiyorum
<RisKatOr> grub u nereye kurmaliyim ?
<RisKatOr> grub u kurmasam olmaz mi ?
<RisKatOr> win 'in boot 'undan secmek istiyorum giriste, bu yapilabilir mi ?
<RisKatOr> Windows 8 (UEFI) nin yanina Ubuntu kurmustum 2 gun once, az once bitti verilerin kurtarilmasi
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-19
<gsezen> slm
<RisKatOr> merhabalar
<Kartagis> merhaba RisKatOr
<RisKatOr> Bir konuyu danışacaktım ..
<Kartagis> buyur
<RisKatOr> 500 GB HDD ( C: Windows D: Depo ) + 25 GB SSD ( Buraya Ubuntu kurmayı düşünüyorum )
<RisKatOr> Grub kurmadan olur mu bu iş ?
<Kartagis> olmaz
<RisKatOr> Windows 8 'in bootloader 'i ile nasıl açabilirim yada açabilir miyim Ubuntu'yu
<RisKatOr> hımmm
<Kartagis> w8 hiç denemedim
<Kartagis> zaten grub'u kendisi kuracak
<RisKatOr> win8 (uefi) hiç denemeyin zaten , 2 gün uğraştım bilgileri zor kurtardım ...
<Kartagis> w8 bir kere kurdum, onda da aman aman deyu geri kaçtım
<RisKatOr> SSD ye grubsuz Ubuntu kursam da PC açarken BIOS dan SSD yi göstererek olmaz mı Ubuntu'ya ulaşım ?
<Kartagis> onu hiç denemedim, ne desem yalan olur
<gsezen> Grup üzerinden boot etmesi bence en sağlıklısı ama diğerini bende denemedim hiç.
<gsezen> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/05/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10-on-uefi-hardware/
<gsezen> şöyle bir şey
<banlieue> (13:57:09) banlieue: aşağıdaki paketler doğrulanamıyor deyü bir güncelleme yaparken
<banlieue> (13:57:15) banlieue: iplemeli miyim gençler
<banlieue> (13:57:26) banlieue: sanki terminalden kurabilirmişim gibi gözüküyü
<Kartagis> banlieue: --force-yes
<banlieue> roger that Kartagis
<banlieue> ne sebep olur buna?
<banlieue> yapmam gereken bir şey var mı
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> --force-yes
<Kartagis> bir sorunum var, yardım edebileceğinizi umuyorum
<Kartagis> xen kullanıyorum. diğer çekirdeğe geçmek istediğimde bana talled !xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". diyor
<Kartagis> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 var
<RisKatOr> ya ben de diyorum kanal niye sessiz
<RisKatOr> meğer disconnect olmuşum
<RisKatOr> bir öneriye ihtiyacım var arkadaşlar
<RisKatOr> 500 GB HDD ( C: Windows 8 ,  D: Depo ) + 25 GB SSD ( Buraya Ubuntu kurmayı düşünüyorum )
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu'yu SSD ye kurmak olayı daha da çetrefilli hale getirir mi ? Ubuntu'yu D'ye mi kursam ?
<RisKatOr> ( SSD diye düşündüydüm çünkü daha hızlı çalışacağını sanıyorum SSD nin hızından dolayı , yanılıyor muyum acaba ? SSD nin bir katkısı olmaz mı Ubuntu'nun hızına ? )
<Kartagis> olmaz mı, tabii olur
<RisKatOr> Grub dan çok korkuyorum , o yüzden D ye mi kursam dedim ...
<RisKatOr> bu baş belası Grub ile ne yapacağız :(
<ogny> oturucan man okuycan aga
<ogny> bu isin baska yolu yok
<ogny> korktugun sey basina gelir cunku
<RisKatOr> man ne aga ?
<ogny> terminal acican
<ogny> man grub diyecen aga
<RisKatOr> dur önce "google açayım" "man grub" diyeyim
<RisKatOr> :)
<ogny> RisKatOr: hoca
<ogny> gnome mu var
<ogny> gnome-terminal ac
<ogny> man grub yaz
<ogny> ulan
<ogny> grub'in man'i yokmus be
<ogny> adfsdfsafas
<RisKatOr> daha bişey yok , 2 gün önce Win8 (UEFI) nin yanına Ubuntu Unity kurdum , bu sabah verileri kurtarabildim ki Ubuntu da uçtu arada low graphic mod diyerekten ...
<ogny> baska dagitima bak
<ogny> uefi'den boot eden
<ogny> sabayon destekliyordu
<ogny> fedora'ya bak
<RisKatOr> bugün Win8 (UEFI siz , normal ) kurdum
<ogny> he
<RisKatOr> ben prof. linux kullanıcısı değilim
<ogny> poweruser4
<RisKatOr> biraz da arkadaşları linux a teşfik etme amacı ile Ubuntu kuruyorum ( görseli daha iyi çünkü )
<ogny> ubuntu'nun mu
<ogny> gorseli daha iyi
<ogny> vay basimiza gelenler
<ogny> mint denesene hcai
<ogny> *hcai
<RisKatOr> açıkçası hava atmak için ( bakın Linux nekadar güzel :P )
<ogny> *haci
<RisKatOr> en azından bana öyle geldi ...
<ogny> unity sakat ya
<RisKatOr> LMDE canavar gibi , çok hızlı , çok beğendim
<ogny> evet
<ogny> lxde varkene
<RisKatOr> ama Ambiance theme kuramadım
<ogny> ama aslina bakarsan
<ogny> cinnamon derim ben haci
<ogny> temiz is
<RisKatOr> Ambiance theme yi çok sevdim
<ogny> kullaniyor muyum?hayir
<ogny> yalan yok
<ogny> var mi ss
<RisKatOr> Mint 14 kurdum , Ambiance theme kurdum , pek oturmadı ama , idare eder ...
<ogny> helal be
<RisKatOr> Cinnamon , Kde bayıyor beni nedense ( win e benzediğinden midir nedir menüsünün )
<RisKatOr> Unity yada Gnome , değişik , güzel ...
<ogny> keep it simple haci
<ogny> kaldirican alayini
<RisKatOr> terminal'e dos'a devam mı :P
<ogny> he
<Conqueror> ubuntu kullanan var mı?
<Conqueror> ek sürücülerin bulunduğu
<Conqueror> programın adı neydi?
<ElixirVitae> jockey-gtk olsa gerek Conqueror
<Conqueror> tamamdır ElixirVitae
<Conqueror> :S
<Conqueror> jockey-gtk ön tanımlı gelmiyor mu ubuntu'da?
<Conqueror> ben mintteyim, bir arkadaşa yardım etmeye çalışıyorum da ekran kartı driver'ında sıkıntı varmış
<Conqueror> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Conqueror> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<Conqueror> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<ElixirVitae> Mint başka birşey kullanıyordur onun yerine muhtemelen.
<ElixirVitae> Muadilini arat bi', belki dediğim gibidir.
<Conqueror> yok ben de sıkıntı yok zaten
<Conqueror> ali@ali-Aspire-5750G:~$ sudo synaptic
<Conqueror> sudo: synaptic: command not found
<Conqueror> oha
<Conqueror> bu adama ne önerebiliriz?
<Conqueror> sil ubuntuyu yeniden kur dedim
<Conqueror> ne jockey var
<Conqueror> ne synaptic var
<ElixirVitae> >sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Conqueror> apt-get filan da yoktur şimdi :P
<ElixirVitae> De ne gerek var zaten yeniyse, açsın software center ı
<ElixirVitae> oradan alsın synaptic i
<Conqueror> ön tanımlı gelmiyor mu synaptic?
<ElixirVitae> Conqueror, mintinstall diye birşeyler varmış: http://community.linuxmint.com/index.php/software/browse/13/20
<ElixirVitae> Belki ondan yapılıyordur.
<Conqueror> dostum benim laptop'da sıkıntım yok
<ElixirVitae> Ya aslında mintin menüsünü açsın orada vardır kolayca.
<Conqueror> bu anlattığım eleman ubuntu kurmuş
<Conqueror> onda sıkıntı
<ElixirVitae> Mint mi ubuntu mu?
<ElixirVitae> Tamam ya, yanlış okumuşum.
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> http://www.linuxogren.com/ubuntu-kde-kurulumu.html
<hanzala> su lınkte bas edılen optıons nerde acaba
<Conqueror> linuxogren.com mu
<Conqueror> iyiymiş :)
<hanzala> ne yabak  acemıyık
<Conqueror> 2009'dan beri var
<Conqueror> ilk kez gördüm bu siteyi
<Conqueror> acemilikle ilgili değil yahu, ne olacak herkes acemi bir bakıma :)
<hanzala> abı sen bılıyonmu orda basedılen optıons nerde
<Kartagis> hanzala: şifre ekranında
<hanzala> bende o sıfre ekranı yok işte
<Conqueror> kdm mi o zamazingo?
<ElixirVitae> Standart ubuntu kurulumu mu yaptın hanzala?
<hanzala> evet
<ElixirVitae> O zaman shut down.../kapat.. ya da türkçesi her neyse ona tıklıyorsun.
<ElixirVitae> Log off diyorsun.
<ElixirVitae> Sonra gelen girişi ekranında ismini yazdığın kutucuğun yanındaki ubuntu logosuna tıklıyorsun.
<ElixirVitae> KDE için ne yazıyor bilmiyorum da zaten sadece o vardır ubuntu ve ubuntu 2D dışında.
<hanzala> sagol abi
<ElixirVitae> KDE için olanını seçip ismini yazıyorsun.
<hanzala> ha bende o ismımı yazdıgım ekran hıc gelmıyoki
<hanzala> dırek ubuntu acılıyo
<hanzala> yetkılı ve mısafır gırışı dıye bır yer gelıyo
<ElixirVitae> Tamam orada işte, yetkili yazan yerde ubuntu logosuna tıkla, seç, şifreni gir.
<Conqueror> muhmetelen şifre oluşturmamış..
<ElixirVitae> Al sana resim de bulldum: http://iloveubuntu.net/pictures_me/unity%20greeter%20new%20dash%20oneiric.png
<hanzala> sagolasın abı
<hanzala> o kadar guzel gostermişsinki
<hanzala> bulamama luksum kalmadı
<Conqueror> hö?
<Conqueror> adam bizle taşak mı geçiyor
<Conqueror> ... (Quit: Konversation terminated!)
<ElixirVitae> Gelir birazdan.
<Kartagis> beyler, bir sorunum var, yardım edebileceğinizi umuyorum
<ElixirVitae> Elimden geleni ardıma koymam Kartagis.
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<Kartagis> xen kullanıyorum. diğer çekirdeğe geçmek istediğimde bana talled !xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". diyor
<Kartagis> utanmadan arlanmadan
<ElixirVitae> Sana bi' de!
<Kartagis> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 var
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: ?
<ElixirVitae> Kusura bakma Kartagis, hiç işim olmadı xen ile.
<ElixirVitae> #ubuntu ya sor bir de, bilirler belki.
<Kartagis> çekirdeği güncelledim, gene aynı hatayı veriyor
<hanzala> benım ubuntu prameture galıba
<hanzala> erken dogumdan dolayı hersey var o cark yok
<Conqueror> quadriceps kaslarım acayip ağrıyor
<hanzala> sonunda buldum ya
<hanzala> o ne abi nerde bulunuyo o kaslar
<hanzala> artık kdelı ubuntum oldu be
<Conqueror> http://www.gurelozgur.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1059&stc=1&d=1149862616
<hanzala> agrıması normal abi acıkta bırakmışsın
<Conqueror> zuhahah
<Conqueror> yok ondan değil
<Conqueror> depar attık arkadaşla
<Conqueror> ısınmadan..
<Conqueror> kaslarda bize kafa atttı
<hanzala> gecmış olsun abi
<hanzala> aslında caren benımde
<Conqueror> eyvallah ben gidip biraz içeride tv bakınayım
<hanzala> ben uzaktayım
<Kartagis> ne kadar uzakta?
<hanzala> baya uzaktır abi
<hanzala> unıversıte zamanında bır arkadas dedi masörluk kursuna gıdelım
<hanzala> hem antalyadayık otele gırdıkmı okulu bedavaya getırırık dedı
<hanzala> almanları rusları görunce hadı gıdelım dedık 3 ay kursa gırdık
<hanzala> masor olarak belek kaya ötelıne gırdık
<hanzala> bız 25 lık beklerken 85 lık gelınce
<hanzala> istıfa ettık
<hanzala> universıteyı baba parası ıle bitirdik
<maskem> s.a
<hanzala> as
<maskem> hafif masaüstü ne önerirsiniz LXDE xfce  Fluxbox hangisi daha uygundur
<hanzala> bılmem
<maskem> eyv
<hanzala> bana göre tek masa ustu var
<hanzala> oda kde
<maskem> tarayıcı açacağım sadece vpsnin kasmasını istemiyorum
<hanzala> ben linuxde acemıyım
 * j-stalin selam işçi sınıfı
<akar1m> xfce iyidir bence
<Conqueror> xfce iyi de
<Conqueror> menü'yü düzenlemek sıkıntı
<Conqueror> neyse ben bir latte içeyim
<Conqueror> film keyfine devam edeyim
<akar1m> ne izliyosun
<akar1m> bende bu aralar fazla dizi izliyorum
<Conqueror> fox'da son durak var
<Conqueror> ona sardım :D
<akar1m> izleyecek güzel film yok bence bu sene
<akar1m> Breaking Bad, The Shield, The Oz mutlaka izlemenizi tavisye ederim. Bilim kurgu merakınız varsa Stargate SG 1 ile başlayıp stargate atlantis ile devam :)
<genc> slm
<akar1m> sanada merhaba genc
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-20
<turgay> ülke sınırları dışından olan var mı?
<hanzala> RAM: 1643/1909MB, 188 proc's, 13.31min up
<hanzala> bu remımın kullanılma ölcusumu
<ElixirVitae> o/ ogny!
<ogny> yeah man ElixirVitae
<akar1m> selam ahali
<hanzala> bu ubuntuya dmd kurmayı bılen varmı
<hanzala> http://www.esatarslan.com/2009_07_01_archive.html
<hanzala> burdakı her sey yabtık
<hanzala> http://ddili.org/kurulum/
<hanzala> burdakıde
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> ppytonun modullerı nasıl yuklenır
<ozcanesen> hanzala, birkaç durum var
<ozcanesen> deb paketli modüller var
<ozcanesen> python-xlib
<ozcanesen> pygtk
<ozcanesen> şeklinde direk paketleri olabilir
<ozcanesen> onun dışında
<ozcanesen> pip diye bir pythonun kendi paket yöneticisi var
<hanzala> tkMessageBox,tkColorChooser gıbılerı
<hanzala> tmm nasıl yuklenır
<ozcanesen> şimdi onlar tkinter modülünde
<ozcanesen> yüklemek derken bilgisayara yüklemeyi demiyor musun?
<ozcanesen> anlamadım tam olarak
<hanzala> evet pc ye yukleyecem
<ozcanesen> paket ismi python-tk imiş tkinter'in
<ozcanesen> sudo apt-get install python-tk
<hanzala> o tkınterı kuruyoda
<hanzala> dıgerlerını kurmuyo
<ozcanesen> dediğin bileşenler tkinter'in içerisinde zaten
<hanzala> >>> from tkinter import *
<hanzala> >>> from tkMessageBox import *
<hanzala> Traceback (most recent call last):
<hanzala>   File "<pyshell#1>", line 1, in <module>
<hanzala>     from tkMessageBox import *
<hanzala> ImportError: No module named tkMessageBox
<hanzala> >>>
<hanzala> burda yazdıgına göre degılmış
<ozcanesen> bir sn
<ozcanesen> o modülün ismi değiştirilmiş
<ozcanesen> message olmuş sanırım
<ozcanesen> http://python.6.n6.nabble.com/No-module-named-tkMessageBox-in-python3-2-td1975411.html
<ozcanesen> şurada öyle diyor
<ozcanesen> ben python 2.7 kullanıyorum bende çalışıyor
<ozcanesen> muhtemelen sende 3.2 var
<hanzala> import message de olmuyo
<hanzala> bırde 2.7 ye bakam
<ozcanesen> messagebox
<ozcanesen>  from tkinter import messagebox
<hanzala> o komut  hayatta yemez python
<hanzala> neyse baska yolda hal ettım olayı
<hanzala> python 2.7 dedım bıttı
<hanzala> sagolasın özcan abi
<hanzala> 2.7 dedın sorunumu hal ettın
<hanzala> bıde dmd yı becerırsem ubuntu ya ıyce ısınırım
<ozcanesen> dmd?
<hanzala> d derleyıcısı
<ozcanesen> onu geçen biri daha sormuştu
<ozcanesen> ondaki sorun ne?
<ozcanesen> kuramıyor musun çalışmıyor mu?
<hanzala> guya kurdumda
<hanzala> calışmıyo
<hanzala> which le baktım dmd var
<hanzala> ama bişe yabmıyo
<ozcanesen> hanzala, paket ismi ne? yoksa direk sitesinden mi indirdin
<hanzala> dmd_2.062-0_i386.deb
<ozcanesen> tamam kurdum
<ozcanesen> ee?
<ozcanesen> dmd diyince çalışıyor
<hanzala> demek ıpnelık bende abi
<ozcanesen> komut satırına dmd yazınca ne çıkıyor
<ozcanesen> dmd: command not found gibi bir şey mi?
<hanzala> connat reead fıle
<hanzala> dosyayıokuyamıyomuş
<Shehrazad> hanzala, "man dmd" yaz bi'
<hanzala> yazdım
<hanzala> ddm  dıgıtal mars d2 derleyıcısi
<hanzala> dmd dosya       (
<Shehrazad> Nasıl kullanılıyormuş bak oradan.
<hanzala> opsıyonları gıbı seyler yazıyo
<hanzala> yabtımki
<hanzala> abuu
<hanzala> path lerı tanımlamadım yaw
<hanzala> biri usr/binde
<hanzala> yazdıgımız program belgelerde
<ozcanesen> hanzala, iyi de onunla alakası olmaması lazım
<ozcanesen> ama olduysa ne güzel
<hanzala> degılmış zaten
<ozcanesen> engellenen bir sitenin açılması için nereye dilekçe yazmamız gerekiyor
<ozcanesen> pastebin kapalı yahu
<ozcanesen> gerçekten delirtecekler adamı
<Kartagis> ozcanesen: /etc/hosts
<Kartagis> ozcanesen: onu bırak, www.mail-archives.com kapalı
<Kartagis> com ya org, hatırlamıyorum
<ozcanesen> Kartagis, aynen böyle saçmalık olur mu ya
<Kartagis> ya da
<ozcanesen> hosts falan tamam orası iyi de
<Kartagis> olmaz tabii
<ozcanesen> dilekçe falan yazsak inceleyip açabilirler
<Kartagis> ya www.shoutcast.com buna ne diyeceksin?
<ozcanesen> inetd lkd falan yapabilir aslında bunu
<ozcanesen> mail grubuna bir ileti girmek lazım
<genc> slm
<Shehrazad> Slm genc.
<genc> as
<RisKatOr> Iyi geceler arkadaslar
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu kurdum az once masaustune win7 yanina, manuel bolumlendirme ile, yine grub sorunu yine giriste sormuyor direk Ubuntu aciyor
<RisKatOr> Benim merak ettim ama ayni zamanda da denemeye korktugum olayi danismak istiyorum
<Shehrazad> RisKatOr, boot-repair indir.
<Shehrazad> Bu arada, UEFI mi?
<RisKatOr> Degil
<Shehrazad> Boot-repair ile dene bi'.
<RisKatOr> Boot repair ise yaradi ama busefer direk win aciyor
<Kartagis> grub'u kuramamış o zaman
<RisKatOr> Durum boyle olunca win bootloader ise yarasin dedim
<RisKatOr> Easybsd denedim
<RisKatOr> Girise ekledim ama ubuntu isaretleyince acmiyor
<RisKatOr> Grubu sda ya kurdum
<RisKatOr> Kuruldu gibi
<RisKatOr> Asil danismak istedigim konu su ki
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu kurulumunu manuel degil de
<RisKatOr> Win yanina kur dersem
<RisKatOr> Nereye kuruyor ? Yada nereye kurmasi gerektigini soruyor mu bana Ubuntu ?
<RisKatOr> Tek hdd var, 4 bolum , C D E F ,
<Kartagis> sorar evet
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu kurulumunda Win'in yanina kur dersem nereye kuracak tam olarak ? Swap nekadar ayarliyor ve nereden aliyor swap alanini ve bunu bana soruyor mu ?
<genc> rem nekadar
<RisKatOr> Ve son soru Grubu nereye kuruyor ? Bunu da soruyor mu  bana ?
<RisKatOr> Ram 2 gb
<RisKatOr> Nvidia 7500 Gt ekran karti var
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu ortalama 700 800 mb ram kullaniyor  bu normal mi ?
<RisKatOr> Ve islemci cok sık %100 lerde
<RisKatOr> Sorun PC de mi yoksa bu Ubuntu nun genel sorunu mu ?
<RisKatOr> Bayaga soru sormusum
<RisKatOr> Gece gece sisirdim kafanizi
<genc> sanmam işmemci nedir
<genc> pc sorunlu olabilir
<RisKatOr> Eski, intel p4 3.06
<RisKatOr> nvidia 7500 gt
<RisKatOr> Asrock anakart
<RisKatOr> Bu arada intel p4 ama ubuntu sistem izlemede  2 cekirdek gorunuyor
<RisKatOr> Bildigim kadariyla islemcim tek cekirdekli ysnlis mi biliyormusum acaba
<RisKatOr> Sirf ubuntu icin ucuz bir notebook almak istersem en sorunsuz marka model var mi bilindik ? Sadece Ubuntu olscak
<genc> sanal cekirdek
<RisKatOr> Himmm
<genc> ben amd tavsiye ederim
<RisKatOr> Sanal cekirdek bi arastirayim google da
<genc> 1.4 üzeri işlemci
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu (linux) ozelligi mi bu sanal cekirdek olayi ?
<genc> yok işlemciyle alakalı
<RisKatOr> Gecen sirket notebook una ubuntu kurdum UEFI Win 8 in yanina
<RisKatOr> 2 gun ben bilirim cektigimi
<RisKatOr> Verilere zarar vermeden nasil yedigim halti temizlerim
<RisKatOr> Allah tan 2. Gunun sonunda sirket IT yetkilisi
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu kullanicisi cikti da kurtardik durumu
<RisKatOr> Ne cok konustum ben
<RisKatOr> Kendi kendime
<RisKatOr> Iyi geceler arkadaslar
<Alper> Merhaba arkadaslar, Istanbulda 01.03.'de bir Global Jam düzenlenecek mi acaba?
<genc> as
<genc> oneki
<Alper> bende ilk defa gördüm. global jam tüm ubuntucularin küresel törenimis. global jam düzenleyen timlere tabletlere ubuntu yükleme yönergileri gönderilecekmis. nexus 10'a yüklemek istiyorum, o nedenden sordum.
<Alper> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-21
<fnoyanisi> selam kanal
<fnoyanisi> maşallah bayaa bi ubuntucu varmış
<hanzala> olması kötumu
<fnoyanisi> yok iidir
<fnoyanisi> olsun olsun
<fnoyanisi> memleket linux kullansın iidir
<hanzala> bencede
<fnoyanisi> en azından insan kurabiliyor canım
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> millet korkmuyor
<hanzala> ne kadar cok lunukcu
<hanzala> o kadar cok bılgı banksı
<turgay> pek doğru bir yaklaşım değil
<turgay> genelde bir yazarın yazıların kopyalanarak birçok yerde tekrar tekrar yayınlanıyor
<turgay> kim uğraşacak yazı yazmakla değil mi ama !
<fnoyanisi> öyle
<fnoyanisi> benim assembly yazım maşallah her yerde var :)
<turgay> kaynak belirtmekte ayıp zaten
<fnoyanisi> neyseki pdf yapmıştım :D
<fnoyanisi> yahu bizim millet yancı
<hanzala> evet dogru benım gıbı bışe bılmeyede var
<fnoyanisi> bilmek değil canım mesele
<fnoyanisi> geçen bir iki kişi le konuluyorduk
<fnoyanisi> ufak bi linux muhabbeti
<fnoyanisi> adam dedi ki (yaşlıu başlı bişey, bildiğin geek)
<hanzala> ıyı o pdf nın lınkını verde
<fnoyanisi> illa kod yazıp, dokuman yazmak değil mesele
<fnoyanisi> .çok haklı, gidip açık kaynağı anlatmak bile bir katkı
<hanzala> bı bakak
<turgay> hanzala:  ilgilendiğin bir konumu konusunu yazdı ?
<fnoyanisi> "seembly programala dili" yaz çıkar
<fnoyanisi> :)
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  mezar taşına bile makamını yazacaklar utanmasalar
<fnoyanisi> "assembly programala dili"
<turgay> geçenlerde vardı araştırmayı yapan doçent
<turgay> prof diyor ki beni arasın ben daha kıdemliyim ben onu aramam :D
<hanzala> ben herseyle ılgılenırım abi
<fnoyanisi> ikisi de bişey bilmiyordur
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  sen nerelerdesin şimdi ?
<fnoyanisi> ben yurtdışındayım
<turgay> g .afrika ?
<fnoyanisi> oradan ayrıldım
<fnoyanisi> şimdi avustralya
<hanzala> .model small
<fnoyanisi> he hanzala :)
<turgay> kızı oraya mı gömdüler şu olimpiyatçı olayı
<fnoyanisi> turgay : geziyoz iş için
<fnoyanisi> turgay : haberlerden takip ediyorum ben de,
<fnoyanisi> olimpiyatlar varken g.afrikadaydım
<hanzala> .data
<hanzala> merhaba db ‘proglamlama dılımı!$’
<hanzala> .code
<hanzala> start:
<hanzala> mov ax, @data
<hanzala> mov ds, ax
<hanzala> mov ah, 0x09
<hanzala> lea dx, merhaba
<hanzala> int 0x021
<hanzala> mov ah, 0x04c
<hanzala> int 0x021
<hanzala> end start
<fnoyanisi> (bizden çok madalya aldı ülke!
<fnoyanisi> hanzala : paste sitesi kullan kanala yapıştırma
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  türkiyede 6 dopingli sporcu çıktı
<turgay> olimpiyat rekoru kırdık :D
<fnoyanisi> rezalte ya....
<fnoyanisi> g.afrika dünya şampiyonu çıkardı yüzmede
<fnoyanisi> daha birçok madalya
<turgay> güreşte olimpiyatlrdan çıkarılıyormuş
<fnoyanisi> neyse... pascal kahraman oldu ülkede
<fnoyanisi> şimdi tahmin ediyorum, admalarda şok olmuştur
<turgay> bakan gitti iknaya çıkarmamaları için
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> bi o var zaten
<turgay> sadece ondan arada bir madalya alıyoruz zaten
<fnoyanisi> yemişim ya....
<fnoyanisi> zaytung da haber vardı
<fnoyanisi> 120 kişilik turist kafilemiz londra gezisinde diye
<fnoyanisi> durum öyle ama... vallahi yazık. orada millet soruyor sizin ülkeniz nasıl gidiyor diye
<fnoyanisi> boynumuz bükük tabi
<turgay> :)
<turgay> hamd olsun  iyiyiz diyecen
<turgay> :D
<ozcanesen> madalya alan sporcuya türk kadınını temsil edemez bu kıyafetlerle diye eleştiri yağdırılan bir ülke burası
<fnoyanisi> ya ya
<ozcanesen> evde koşu kıyafetleriyle oturan türk kadını olmadığına göre
<ozcanesen> bence bu kadar madalya fazla bile bize
<Kartagis> bir yardım isteyeceğim, üşendiğim için İngilizcesini yapıştıracağım
<turgay> Kartagis:  yapıştır gitsin
<turgay> ozcanesen:  o ne zaman oldu kıyafet sorunu
<Kartagis> so, I'd installed !xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". I also upgraded the kernel, and I get the same message. why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<turgay> ben o zaman bu ülkede mi yoktum aceb
<hanzala> abı sen bayadır ulkede yokmuşsun yaw
<ozcanesen> turgay, "bazı" gazetelerde o tip manşetler vardı koşucuların fotoğraflarının üzerine çarpı falan çekmişler
<turgay> ozcanesen:  türban mı ?
<fnoyanisi> ohaaa
<hanzala> bu ulke senol gunesın takımına  bıle laf vurmadımı
<turgay> yoksa şortmu yasaklandı
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : ne olmuş o metne
<hanzala> neymış td. takım gıyermıymış
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: bu bir soru
<ozcanesen> fnoyanisi, turgay http://www.ensonhaber.com/vakit-kafa-sampiyon-atletleri-mozaikledi-2012-08-11.html
<fnoyanisi> ozcanesen : vakit de son nokta ama :)
<turgay> o fotoğraf türkiyede yayınlandı mı?
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : birisi mi sormuş? çevirimi lazım anlamadım ondan sordum
<ozcanesen> turgay, altta vakit'in kendi sitesinden ekran görüntüsü falan da var
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: yok, bu benim sorunum
<turgay> ozcanesen:  fotoğraf tamamen ofsayt
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: yeniden yazmaya üşendiğimden bunu şeyettim
<fnoyanisi> h pardon
<turgay> iki kadının birbirine sarılması sakıncalı resim hiç yayınlanmamalıydı
<ozcanesen> ben bunda art niyet ararım çünkü koşucular bitişten hemen sonra eşofman giyerler terledikleri için o zaman çekilmiş bir fotoğraf bulup onu koyabilirler
<turgay> Kartagis:  sistem baya eski sanırım ?
<ozcanesen> kasıtlı olarak bunu seçip bir de sansürlüyorlarsa ayıp
<ozcanesen> madalya falan beklemek :)
<Kartagis> turgay: yo, 12.04
<turgay> ozcanesen:  fazla uzatmaya gerek yok dinen uygun değil  günek halkın değğerleri ile oynamışlar burda sporcular
<turgay> :D
<Kartagis> turgay: evet ben o atlet kadınları her gördüğümde bi' hoş oluyorum
<hanzala> pekı kadın erkege sarılsa daha sakıncalı bır durum ortaya cıkmazmı
<Kartagis> ne o öyle cıbıl cıbıl
<turgay> plajlara vize ve pasaportla girilmesini savunan biriyim ne o öyle herkes girip cıbıl cıbıl dolaşıyor
<hanzala> ıçındeki uzulmeze bakmıyolar
<hanzala> olımpıyattakı kıza bakıyolar
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  yereleştirme çalışmalarına katılmak istersen beklerik
<fnoyanisi> ne yerleştirmesi
<fnoyanisi> ha pardon
<turgay> kde olur ubuntu olur
<fnoyanisi> yerelleştirme :)
<turgay> kde çok  ihtiyaç vvar
<fnoyanisi> kde kullanmıyorum
<fnoyanisi> sevmiyorum da :)
<turgay> olsun destek ol arkadan iteklersin :D
<fnoyanisi> ilk gördüğümden beri kanım ısınmadı
<fnoyanisi> :D
<turgay> callgra çevirisi mesela
<hanzala> akıtten bırde dını ubgrade etmeye gelen mezarcı cıkmıştı
<fnoyanisi> turgay : var mı ubuntu için yerelleştirme platformu
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  var tabiki ddtp
<fnoyanisi> o ne ya
<fnoyanisi> parti adı gibi
<fnoyanisi> :)
<turgay> debian  tanımlama  çeviri projesi
<turgay> paket özet ve açıklamaları yereleleştiriliyor
<ozcanesen> turgay, kde en son kendi sistemi üzerinden çeviri yaptırıyordu hala öyle mi?
<turgay> ozcanesen:  evet
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu seviyorum ama
<turgay> ozcanesen:  ama çok basit bir sistem zaten .po dosyasını çevir yolla bu kadar
<fnoyanisi> unity sucks
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  geliyor bekle
<ozcanesen> turgay, transifex launchpad falan kullanıyorum genelde bir de çevirdiğin bir string başka projede de varsa otomatik çeviriyor
<ozcanesen> bir nevi veritabanı oluşturuyor o açıdan güzel
<turgay> https://launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu   fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> turgay : bilmem.... daha çok tablet vs için
<fnoyanisi> desktopa hitap etmiyor
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  çok zizzag yapıyorsun :)
<turgay> ozcanesen:   ara ara çevirmen yeterli olur
<fnoyanisi> :)
<turgay> azda olsa destek destektir
<fnoyanisi> farklı açılardan bakabilmek lazım
<turgay> ozcanesen:  https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-l10n-tr  kde yerelleştirme ekibi posta listesi
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  ne istersen onu kullan
<turgay> paket açıklamaları sonuçta
<fnoyanisi> turgay : ubuntu için varsa bişeyler çeviri
<fnoyanisi> ddtp mi dedin, onu mu kullanıyonuz siz
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  verdimya linki istersen direkt ubuntu  türkçe ekibi var
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  buda ubuntu yerelleştirmesi https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+translations
<turgay> ama paket açıklamaları sabit ve kısa açıklamalar zaten onları çevirirsen daha iyi olur
<fnoyanisi> öyle yapam
<turgay> paket açıklamaları pek değişken değil bir kez çevrildiğinde bir daha çeviri gerektirmiyor
<fnoyanisi> çok ilgilenmedim daha önce çeviri vs ile
<fnoyanisi> elimden geleni yaparım
<fnoyanisi> ben ing kullanıyom ama :)
<fnoyanisi> çeviririz evelallah
<turgay> ozcanesen:  inceledin mi?
<ozcanesen> turgay, kaydoldum kde listesine ama şuan kde kaç piyasada çevirisi ne durumda ondan bile haberim yok
<turgay> ozcanesen:  svn adresini vereyim mi ?
<turgay> sunucularda sorun olması nedeni ile gui 2 gündür yok
<Kartagis> yar derdime bir çare
<turgay> ozcanesen:  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-2DkAcmxbgbw/UQU0VPTEH6I/AAAAAAAAHmk/_5lPloFwHSI/s640/kde-ceviri-istatistikleri-01.png   kde durumu
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu dergisi de varmış yahu
<fnoyanisi> bak sen :)
<ozcanesen> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/21/sony-pirates-kde-artwork
<ozcanesen> tazminat kokuları alıyorum
<fnoyanisi> iyi gunler
<genc> slm
<ozcanesen> genc, slm
 * Che-Guevara selam işçi sınıfı
<ozcanesen> kernel upgrade konusunda bilgi verebilecek var mı ya
<ozcanesen> bu son çıkan kernelde samsung'un ssdler için geliştirdiği f2fs dosya sistemi var
<ozcanesen> bana çok cazip geldi kurasım geldi ama kurarsam
<ozcanesen> nvidia driverları çalışmaz diye korkuyorum?
<turgay> ozcanesen:  çekirdek sonrası sürücüler ses+grafik
<ozcanesen> turgay, yani nvidia sorun çıkarır bulaşma diyosun?
<turgay> öyle bir şey demedim sistem derlendiğinde sürücüleride derlemen gerekir
<turgay> ha şansını dene olmadı konsoldan yüklenirsin :)
<turgay> Sysinfo for 'turgay-1': Linux 3.8.0-1-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.10.00, CPU: Pentium(R)Dual-CoreCPUE6300@2.80GHz at 2800 MHz (5600 bogomips), HD: 7/35GB, RAM: 1826/1982MB, 165 proc's, 1.23d up
<turgay> stabil olmayan sürümlerde veri kayıpları yaşaman normaldir ayrıca
<turgay> sistemde yapılan muhtemel değişiklikler nelerdir bir bak önce
<turgay> kernel 3.8 bariz değişiklikler içeren bir seri oldu
<ozcanesen> turgay, raring için hazır derlenmiş deb paketleri var
<ozcanesen> ama ben hala 12.04 deyim bulaşmamak daha hayırlı geldi bana
<ozcanesen> ayrı bir yere raring kurup onda deneyeyim en iyisi f2fs dosya sistemini
<Conqueror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxGx6eHxKwY
<Conqueror> şjlajsdf
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, güldürdü gece gece ya :D
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, gülmek iyidir ;)
<Conqueror> aammuna goyaylasdf
<Conqueror> şlasjdşfj
<turgay> ukrayna değil mi avrupada en büyük ülke
<Conqueror> santa cruz yahu?
<turgay> rusya ne zaman avrupalı oldu
<Conqueror> onu dayıya sormak lazım :)
<turgay> antilleri sayarsak fransa öne geçer
<turgay> ama en büyük avrupa ülkesi türkiye :D
<turgay> 150 km2 fark atarız en yakın rakibe nerden bakarsan bak
<turgay> 150 bin
<ozcanesen> iyi de rusya avrupa sayılmıyor mu yahu
<ozcanesen> rusya sayılmayınca bizim de sayılmamamız lazım
<turgay> ozcanesen:  rusya ile türkiyeyi bir incele haritada
<ozcanesen> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_Russia_in_Europe_or_Asia
<ozcanesen> 40% avrupa diyor
<ozcanesen> bizim daha az bence
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, avrupa kıtasındaki illeri çöpe mi attın hocam :)
<Conqueror> hoş onlardan sayılsak ne, sayılmasak ne
<Conqueror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwyiaUkOQ_Y
<Conqueror> şajskdf
<turgay> avrupaya ne kadar adapteler ruslar kendi başlına milletler
<turgay> şöyle bir şey örneğin
<turgay> güney afrika cumhuriyeti batılı bir ülke diyebiliriz
<turgay> afrikada olmasına rahmen kültür yaşam afrika değil batı orjinli ve bağlı
<Conqueror> ben gidip biraz kitap okuyayım
<Conqueror> görüşürüz
<turgay> Conqueror:  gitme
<Conqueror> efendim turgay?
<turgay> ozcanesen:  entegrasyon ortak projeler vs bakılması daha mantıklı
<turgay> Conqueror:  saat daha erken
<Conqueror> :D
<Conqueror> salondayım
<Conqueror> buz gibi
<ozcanesen> ben tamamen coğrafi toprak olarak yaklaştım olaya turgay hocam yoksa ruslar asya kültürüne daha yakın tabi
<ozcanesen> kafkas özellikle
<turgay> asya örgütlerine ve siyasetine koteler genelede
<turgay> avrupa ile enerji ekonomisi ile bağları bağlar
<Conqueror> iyi geceler
<turgay>  iyi geceler
<turgay> ozcanesen:  entegrasyona bakmak daha mantıklı geliyor
<turgay> örneğin israil bulunduğu bölge malum ama baktığımız batı örgütlerile kote
<turgay> mesela  uefa maçlarına katılabilmekte avrupalı olmamasına rağmen
<ozcanesen> turgay, tabi ki katılacak konum o kadar da mühim değil
<ozcanesen> bulgaristan ve çeşitli balkan ülkeleri de avrupaya pek uymuyorlar aslında
<turgay> bazuı organizasyonlar bölgeseldir
<ozcanesen> ama ucuz işçilik adına tutuluyorlar avrupa birliğinde
<ozcanesen> gerçi çıkartma yok ama
<turgay> afrika kupası avrupa kupası  güney amerika kupası
<ozcanesen> alma sebepleri budur büyük ihtimalle
<turgay> pazar oluşturulması
<ozcanesen> benim ailemin bir kısmı bulgaristanda olduğu için yakından biliyorum
<ozcanesen> kuzey ülkelerine gidip köle gibi çalışıyorlar
<ozcanesen> ama aldıkları para bulgaristana kıyasla rüya gibi
<turgay> ozcanesen:  hangi bölge ?
<ozcanesen> kimse halinden şikayetçi bölge değil
<ozcanesen> turgay, plovdiv filibe
<turgay> şehir?
<ozcanesen> asenovgrad diye biliyorum
<turgay> kırcaali
<ozcanesen> şehir filibe işte
<ozcanesen> yok kırcaali değil :)
<ozcanesen> ama türklerin yarısından fazlası oradan
<ozcanesen> neden bilmiyorum
<turgay> kırcaali benimkisi :)
<ozcanesen> aa ne güzel yarı hemşehri varmış
<ozcanesen> kaç yılında göçtünüz
<turgay> 35
<turgay> 1935
<ozcanesen> çok eskiymiş yahu
<ozcanesen> bizim 89
<turgay> siz daha yenisiniz :D
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-22
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> wındows ve ubuntu kurulu bende
<hanzala> ama su gruıp2 habire 2 sinede gırmemi engellıyo
<hanzala> bu sorun nsıl gıderılır
<RisKatOr> Merhabalar
<RisKatOr> Windows (7/8) yanına Ubuntu kurdum ama birtürlü Açılışta sormasını ayarlayamadım , ya hiç sormuyor ya soruyor birinden birini açmıyor ...
<RisKatOr> Windows 7 yada 8 'in yanına nasıl kurabileceğimi adım adım anlatan (ama işe yarayan) bir döküman var mıdır ?
<fnoyanisi> slm kanal
<fnoyanisi> tema önerisi olan var mı
<fnoyanisi> sıkıldım bundekinden :)
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: ne teması?
<fnoyanisi> unity :D
<RisKatOr> merhabalar
<RisKatOr> arkadaslar suan kurulum yapiyorum da
<RisKatOr> bir konu var aydinlatilmasi gereken . yardimci olursaniz sevinirim
<RisKatOr> 500 hdd - 24 ssd
<RisKatOr> 24 ssd ye ubuntu kuruyorum
<RisKatOr> SSD de = 250 mb = boot
<RisKatOr> SSD de = 21 gb = root
<RisKatOr> SSD de = 2 gb = swap
<RisKatOr> asil sormak istedigim
<RisKatOr> HDD neden `bos alan` olarak gorunuyor ?
<RisKatOr> Kuruluma baslarsam HDD silinir mi ? HDD nin bos alan olarak gorunmesi beni tereddut etti
<RisKatOr> HDD de Win8 yuklu . normalde HDD deki Windowsu goruyordu kurulum sirasinda . bu sefer neden gormedi acaba . gormedigi yeri formatlayip gecer mi ubuntu ?
<sebo28> sa
<RisKatOr> Arkada;lar
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu kurulumu sirasinda. Ubuntu nun windows un kurulu oldugu HDD yi bos alan olarak gormesi normal mi
<RisKatOr> not/ Ubuntu yu SSD ye kurmayi dusunuyorum
<sebo28> boş dolu oldugunu nasıl görüyo yahu kurulumda
<sebo28> bütün disk bölümlerini görürsün kurulumda
<RisKatOr> http://b1302.hizliresim.com/16/q/kd22d.png
<RisKatOr> ekran goruntusu aldim
<RisKatOr> HDD `de yani SDB `de Windows 8 kurulu
<RisKatOr> SSD `ye yani SDA `ya Ubuntu kurmak istiyorum
<RisKatOr> Disk Utility ile HDD yi mount ettim belki mount olmadigi icin diye dusundum ama yine windows kurulu HDD yi gormuyorum
<RisKatOr> kurulum ekraninda da Windows un yanina kur secenegi gelmiyor . direk diski sil secenegi ve baska bisey secenegi geliyor
<sebo28> elle bölümlendir diye bişey yokmu
<RisKatOr> ele bolumlendirme ekranindayim zaten suan
<RisKatOr> ama HDD yi bos alan olarak goruyor . o beni tereddute soktu
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu yu SSD ye kurarim ama HDD yi bos gordugu icin formatlamasin diye korkuyorum
<sebo28> formatlamaz
<sebo28> kesin hangi diklerde ne oldugunu biliyorsan sorun cıkmaz
<sebo28> disk
<RisKatOr> sda nin yani 24 gb olan kismin SSD oldugundan eminim ve orasi bos
<RisKatOr> http://b1302.hizliresim.com/16/q/kd22d.png
<sebo28> sanırım uzun zamandır ubuntu kurmadım ama
<sebo28> tamam oraya kur ozaman sorun cıkarmaz herhalde
<RisKatOr> saol
<sebo28> Sysinfo for 'bose': Linux 3.7.7-1-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.10.00, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz at 1600 MHz (3227 bogomips), HD: 13/26GB, RAM: 2475/3033MB, 116 proc's, 41.18min up
<hanzala> abu sebo sen burdamısın yaw
<sebo28> he burdayım
<hanzala> tıgerı goruyonmu
<sebo28> o kim
<hanzala> ortagım sen bızım projeyı unutmakla kalmamış
<hanzala> pardus gelıştırıcılerıne senın ıçın dalan tıgerı de unutmuşsun
<sebo28> ne projesi
<hanzala> 2013 -2023 arası projelerımız vardı ya
<sebo28> :D
<hanzala> hanı kod adları vermıştık
<hanzala> 1 ankayı gördum
<sebo28> yeni projeyle ilgileniyom artık
<hanzala> 2 transanka gıbı
<hanzala> o ne
<hanzala> la sebo ıyı olacak hastanın ayagına doktor gıder derler ya
<hanzala> sımdı sen tam zamanında geldın
<sebo28> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLVOYVwM6E8
<sebo28> proje bu
<sebo28> yeni sürümde yakında
<sebo28> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp1uUIM4JLI
<sebo28> bu daha yenisi
<hanzala> hanı bırakmıştın bunu yaw
<sebo28> kulanmayo bıraktım
<hanzala> bak benıde doldurusa getırdın bunu kurdum
<hanzala> Sysinfo for 'murat-A15': Linux 3.7.0-7-generic running , CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPUB800@1.50GHz at 800 MHz (2993 bogomips), HD: 160/297GB, RAM: 1782/1909MB, 193 proc's, 4.16h up
<sebo28> Sysinfo for 'bose': Linux 3.7.7-1-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.10.00, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz at 1600 MHz (3227 bogomips), HD: 76/95GB, RAM: 2846/3033MB, 119 proc's, 3.18h up
<hanzala> tmm sıstemlerımızın havasını atmayak su benım sorunu hal edek
<sebo28> ne sorunu
<hanzala> bu prefabrık evler hakkında bılgı varmı sende acaba
<sebo28> yok  neyi ögrenmek istiyon ki
<hanzala> prefabrık evler -40 kadar dayanırmı dıyecektımde
<sebo28> -40 ne
<hanzala> sogukluk
<hanzala> fırmalar evet daanır dıyoda
<hanzala> ben guvenemıyom
<sebo28> soguk binaya ne yapcak yahu
<hanzala> satıcıya sorarsan bayat balıga yenı geldı derde
<sebo28> yalıtım iyi olursa prefabrik olmayanda-100 kadar dayanır
<turgay> hanzala:  o yalıtım durumuna göre değişir
<turgay> nasıl dersen amerikada evler prefabrik  :)
<hanzala> ısıtamazsam habı yuttum dıyomda
<turgay> hanzala:  ne kada ekmek o kada köfte
<hanzala> abı ıste o amerıka
<turgay> yalıtım direncini ölçtüreceksin
<sebo28> hanzala:  PRAFABRÄ°K DERKEN BETON ARMEMÄ°
<turgay> sebo28:  çelik kontriksiyon +kaplama
<hanzala> burası turkıye
<turgay> yalıtım şilteleri kalınlık vs önemli
<turgay> şöyle anlatalım bildiğin pvc kaplamalar rüzgar ve ısıya göre seçilir binalarda
<turgay> ama türkiyede pvc deyip geçerler :D
<turgay> pvc içersinde yalıtım malzemesi hözenek dayanım ölçütleri vardır
<hanzala> yok
<hanzala> celık betoban ızocam betoban
<turgay> çoban sopasını bırskan meslek sahibi oluyor bu ülkede teknik veya konu ihtisası yok
<hanzala> yaw gercı adam bana teklıf mektubu gönderdı bende ımzalayıp parayı verıp kurdurdum
<sebo28> duvarkalınlıgı 10 cm
<hanzala> dayanmazsa kendı bılır
<sebo28> -40 zor
<hanzala> evet dıs 10 cm odalar 6 cmm
<sebo28> hanzala:  adam sana madık atmış
<hanzala> deme la
<turgay> adam biliyomı ki
<turgay> olur mu oluyr hesap kitap yok
<hanzala> mahkemeye gıderım
<hanzala> 2 yıl garantılı
<sebo28> yazlıklar için kulanılıyor genelde onlar
<turgay> hanzala:  neresi -40 oluyor bu arada ?
<hanzala> kayserı sarız
<hanzala> ha - 40 ben daha görmedım
<hanzala> 20-25  40 ı onlem dıye ıstedım ne olur ne olmaz dıye
<sebo28> yazlık olarak kulanırsın
<turgay> sebo28:  rusyada adamlar yapmış
<turgay> yok böyler bir ev
<turgay> saçaklarında buzlar var
<turgay> ama evin içi sıcacık
<turgay> bodrum içersinde bir adet hamam bir adet te olimpik yüzme havuzu var
<turgay> evde betonerme yok :)
<sebo28> orası rusya
<turgay> bahçede kar insan boyuna yakın
<sebo28> hanzala:  kaç metre kare kaç kuruşa yaptırdın
<hanzala> ulen 160 m2 kullanıla bılır alan
<hanzala> 20 veranda 2 katta
<hanzala> 55 mılyar
<hanzala> eskı para ıle
<hanzala> veranda 20 m2
<hanzala> ulen yanlış yere gelmış
<hanzala> abı kusura bakma
<hanzala> sen -40 dayanmaz dıyınce
<hanzala> ulen makemeye verecem adamı dıyecektım vaz gectım
<hanzala> o orda kalmış
<hanzala> turgay abı rusyadakıde 10 cm duvarmı
<sebo28> kulandıklarıyalıtım mazemesine baglı kesin bişey söylemek zor
<sebo28> kalıte ve kulamılış şekli önemli
<turgay> hanzala:  ben nerden bileyim adamalsr ahşap yapmış
<hanzala> :)
<hanzala> abı ole bı anlattınkı ben sandım içinde oturdun
<turgay> metre alıp duvarlarımı ölçüyorsun her oturduğunda sen :)
<hanzala> :)
<turgay> bu koltuk kaç cm bu kapı kaç cm
<hanzala> oda guzel bır cevap abi
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-23
<RisKatOr> selamlar
<hanzala> as
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu kurulum sırasında neden sda1 ( c: windows 8 ) ve sda2 ( d: depo ) sürücülerini boş alan olarak görür ?
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu'yu boş olan 24 GB SSD ye kurmayı düşünüyorum , grubu ( /boot ) nereye kurmalıyım ki açılışta grub çıkmasın direk windows açılsın , BIOS dan first drive olarak SSD yi gösterilince açsın Ubuntu'yu ... ?
<hanzala> bunlar benı asar gostum
<etsw> selam
<etsw> ozcanesen terra cok guzele benziyor
<genc> slm
<genc> 13,04 kullanan varmı
<genc> 13.04 yükselten yada kuran varmı
<ozcanesen> genc, bende kurulu ama 12.04 kullanıyorum hala
<genc> yükselttim sistemimi bir fark göremedim
<genc> 12,10 dan
<genc> cekirdek degişti
<genc> bazı repolarım gitti
<ozcanesen> unity üzerinde pek değişiklik yok evet
<ozcanesen> bir tek launcherdan mesela firefox sekmeleri arası geçiş yapabiliyoruz
<ozcanesen> sağ tıklayıp simgesine
<genc> unit kullanmıyorum
<genc> cinnamon ve gnome shell
<genc> web trafik yapıyor
<genc> yeni gelen güzel uygulama paket varmı
<RisKatOr> Merhabalar
<RisKatOr> arkadaslar, asagidaki ekran goruntusune bakabilir misiniz ?
<RisKatOr> http://a1302.hizliresim.com/16/r/kf0fz.png
<RisKatOr> neden HDD ve SSD yi BOS ALAN olarak  goruyor Ubuntu kurulum sihirbazi
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu kuramiyorum kacgundu bu sorundan dolai
<RisKatOr> gencler
<RisKatOr> beyler
<RisKatOr> b' 'pucu versen'z
<RisKatOr> bir ipucu verseniz
<RisKatOr> Neden ubuntu kurulum sihirbazi diskleri bos olarak goruyor ?
<ozcanesen> RisKatOr, ben ssd üzerine kurdum
<ozcanesen> evet aynı öyle şekilde boş görünüyor
<ozcanesen> orayı seçip yeni de ve yeni bir disk biçimlendirme türü oluştur msdos mbr falan gibi seçenekleri var sanırım
<ozcanesen> sda değil mi ssd olan?
<RisKatOr> aslinda sdb yani HDD nin 3. kismina kurmak istiyorum ama sdb yi yani HDD yi bos goruyor
<RisKatOr> aslinda `sda` ya yani SSD ye de kurabilirim
<RisKatOr> SSD ye kurarken HDD yi bos gordugu icin onu da formatlayivermesin Ubuntu , butun veriler ve win 8 HDD de cunku
<ozcanesen> eğer
<ozcanesen> windows da kuracaksan
<ozcanesen> önce windows kurup sonra yanına ubuntu kurabilirsin
<ozcanesen> çünkü ubuntu ile kuracağın disk yapısını
<ozcanesen> windows naz yapıp tanımayabilir
<aykut> win ne ?
<aykut> sürüm olarak
<RisKatOr> yok aga ya . ben cozemedim bu isi
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu kurulum sihirbazi diskleri hala bos alan olarak goruyor :(
<ozcanesen> RisKatOr, o boş alanı seçip yeni demen gerek işte
<ozcanesen> ben aynısını yaptım çok kısa bir süre önce
<ozcanesen> ya da diski ya boş alanı seçince "yeni" düğmesinin aktif olması gerek
<ozcanesen> ama diskler gerçekte boş değilse
<ozcanesen> sorun var demektir
<RisKatOr> sorun o iste
<RisKatOr> diskler bos degil
<ozcanesen> diskte daha önce ne kuruluydu?
<RisKatOr> SDA - SSD nin basinda `mbr` kurulu windowsun , gerisi bos 24 GB
<RisKatOr> SDB - HDD de C: D: ve Ubuntu kurmak istedigim bos F: var
<RisKatOr> amam ubuntu kurulum sihirbasi bos goruyor tek parca olarak
<RisKatOr> ama Ubuntu `da dosya yoneticisi ile SSD ve HDD iceriklerini gorebiliyorum
<ozcanesen> bağlı olması sorun olabilir mi
<ozcanesen> acaba
<RisKatOr> denedim
<RisKatOr> unmount ettim hepsini tekrar kuruluma gectim ama yine ayni
<RisKatOr> basacam SSD ye Ubuntu yu bu sefer HDD deki veriler kaybolur diye korkuyorum . hem HDD deki win e ulasamam diye korkuyorum
<RisKatOr> cunku win in bootloader i ssd nin basinda
<ozcanesen> benim laptopda normal hdd vardı dual boot win ve ubuntu
<ozcanesen> o hddyi çıkarım ssd taktım yerine
<ozcanesen> tamamen ubuntu kurdum
<ozcanesen> şimdi o hddyi usbden bağladığımda
<ozcanesen> içerisindeki hem ubuntuyu hem windowsu boot edebiliyorum
<RisKatOr> oylesi kolay tabi
<RisKatOr> benim is yas anlasilan
<RisKatOr> Mint ile denedim ayni sorun
<RisKatOr> anlamiyorum , Home Folder ile diskleri ve verileri goruyorum
<RisKatOr> ama Kurulum gormuyor
<ozcanesen> live değil de sadece kurulum için başlatmayı denedin mi?
<RisKatOr> denemedim
<RisKatOr> ama zannetmiyorum
<RisKatOr> Disk Utility ile de goruyorum tum partlari
<RisKatOr> ama Gparted ile goremiyorum
<RisKatOr> GPT ile ilgili hata veriyor Gparted
<hanzala> slm
<hanzala>  ubuntu kurdum kuralı usbden baslatamıyom
<hanzala> grup dıye sıyah bır ekran cıkıyo
<hanzala> usb den nasıl baslatabılırık
<ozcanesen> bilgisayar açılırken f12 gibi bir tuşa basarsan nereden başlatacağını soran bir liste gelir
<ozcanesen> tabi bu anakarta göre değişen bir durum
<ozcanesen> f12 esc del çok farklı kombinasyonlarda olabiliyor
<hanzala> o cıkıyo
<hanzala> kabul usb yı secıyom
<hanzala> grup> dıye bır ekran cıkıyo
<Conqueror> laptop mı bu pc?
<hanzala> evet
<Conqueror> kaç tane usb portu var?
<Conqueror> http://www.cezmikalorifer.com/video/izle.php?id=710762
<Conqueror> velet ya
<Conqueror> bildiğin ağaç kakan
<hanzala> 5
<ozcanesen> oradan usb'yi seçtikten sonra grub rescue geliyorsa usb üzerindeki sistem sorunlu olmasın?
<Conqueror> arka taraftakileri dene onlar root
<Conqueror> olabilir
<Conqueror> bir de senin usb bootable değildir
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, mint ve archdan sonra ankayı da unetbootin ile açamadım kafayı yiyicem 2013 yılında dvd aldırıcaklar adama :)
<Conqueror> :)
<hanzala> ozaman
<ozcanesen> ya da herkesin bildiği ama benim bilmediğim bir yöntemi var bu işin
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, aslında bu tam bir özgür yazılım işi
<Conqueror> burada bir dangalaklık var
<Conqueror> bunların hepsini bootable yapabilecek bir yazılıma ihtiyaç var
<hanzala> dd if=pardusanka.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1024
<hanzala> bırde bunu dene
<ozcanesen> eğer unetbootin yapamıyor da dd yapabiliyorsa kafayı yerim
<Conqueror> yapar yapar dd yapıyor :)
<turgay> :D
<hanzala> bır baska yazılım varda botıng gıbı
<Kartagis> ya birisine 10gb VPS sattım
<hanzala> onun için wıne donmem lazım
<Kartagis> 10gb yapacağıma 1gb yapmışım :D
<hanzala> herhal uniusb installerdi
<hanzala> oterlınux dıyıncede oluyo
<Conqueror> Kartagis,
<Conqueror> 1 gb satıp
<Conqueror> 10 gb yapsaydın
<Conqueror> şaşırırdım O_o
<hanzala> olmadı  yaw
<hanzala> 5 usb yede taktık
<hanzala> hep grup cıkıyo
<Conqueror> hanzala usb
<Conqueror> bootable mı?
<Conqueror> emin misin?
<hanzala> boottable dedıgın ne
<Conqueror> (Bilgisayar) çalışŸtırılabilir, başŸlatılabilir; çalışŸtırma için kullanılabilir, başŸlatma için kullanılabilir
<Conqueror> daha teknik bir tabir ile
<Conqueror> içerisindeki dosyalar ile herhangi bir başka dosyaya gerek duymadan
<hanzala> sıstem formatlımı demek ıstıyon
<hanzala> ha evet
<Conqueror> kendi kendini çalıştırabilen programcıklar
<hanzala> oyle abı
<hanzala> dıger pclere takınca oluyo
<Conqueror> laptop'ın boot ekranında first boot'u hdd gösterip
<Conqueror> aşağıdan hdd sekmesine geçip oradan da
<Conqueror> 1. olarak başlatacak hdd'yi usb'yi seç
<Conqueror> bazı usb'ler removable disc olarak görünmeyip, hdd olarak görülebiliyor bazı bios'lar tarafından
<Conqueror> ogny,
<Conqueror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxGx6eHxKwY
<Conqueror> sen izlemedin bunu ammuna goahksşljdf
<ogny> bakim
<ogny> ozcanesen: selamlar hoca
<ogny> sonunda bitmis terra
<ogny> eline saglik
<ogny> neresidir
<ogny> kafadan soyluyim
<ogny> almanya herhalde
<ozcanesen> sağol ogny bitti diyolar da bana kalsa bitmedi
<ozcanesen> öyle kullanmaya başladı millet
<ogny> ozcanesen: yani nyucel hoca duyurdu
<ogny> onun yalancisiyim ben
<ogny> :)
<ozcanesen> :)
<ozcanesen> günlük kullanıma hazır ya gönül rahatlığıyla kullanılabilir
<ogny> sagol hoca
<ozcanesen> hanzala, kaç dakikada yazıyor bu dd ortalama? dediğinden beri devam ediyor bitiremedi hala
<Conqueror> ogny, videoda bir şey çakmadın mı?
<ogny> vidyo iyidi
<ogny> adam cekmis
<hanzala> baya uzun suruyo
<Conqueror> adam ne çekmiş
<hanzala> ben doktor who nun 2 bolumunu seyretmıştım
<ogny> onu bilemem aga
<ogny> rakidir herhalde
<ozcanesen> hanzala, seninki baya uzun sürmüş ya benim bitti şimdi
<ozcanesen> ben bir anka kurup geleyim
<hanzala> ıyı gıttı ozcan hocanın usb sı
<hanzala> ınsalla 2 gb dır
<ozcanesen> ve sonuç isolinux checksum error
<ozcanesen> yeni baştan çekmek lazım anka isosunu
<hanzala> usb kac olursa olsun 1gb ye duşuruyor
<hanzala> ozcan hoca usb  kac gb
<ozcanesen> hanzala, 8
<hanzala> ıyı artık 7 sını kullanaman
<ozcanesen> hanzala, olur mu öyle ya formatlarım olur biter
<hanzala> bılmem benımkı olmadı
<hanzala> 8 gb
<hanzala> hala 1024
<ozcanesen> gparted kur onunla biçimlendir
<hanzala> yaw bende enoneml pc mı 32 bıtlık almışım
<hanzala> olacak ış degıl
<Shehrazad> Slm.
<hanzala> as
<Genc> slm
<ogny> a.s
<turgay> kanal sessiz ve sakin
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-24
<Genc> web2py kullanan varmı
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> eskiden pardus kanalı kalabalık olurdu
<fnoyanisi> şimdi kimse kalmamış orada
<hanzala> slmlr
<fnoyanisi> slm
<hanzala> wındows un calışması ıçın ıo.sys config.sys ve command com lazım bır dıskte bu 3 dosya varsa sıstem formatlı oluyo lınuxda hangı dosyaların olması lazım acaba
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  anka kanalı ayrı var orada oluyorlar
<fnoyanisi> eskiden linux kurarken
<fnoyanisi> önce açılış diskte vardı
<fnoyanisi> onunla boot edip, A sürücüsnden
<fnoyanisi> disket üzerinden cdrom filan mount edilip kuruyorduk
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> şimdi açılış disketi diyince aklıma geldi :)
<fnoyanisi> hanzala : netten bi imaj inidirip disket hazırla
<fnoyanisi> olur onun içinde
<fnoyanisi> turgay : desene bitti pardus
<hanzala> evet lınuxde bır acılış dısketın olması ıçın en az hangı dosyalar olmalı
<hanzala> abı onlarda buyuk gelıyor yaw
<fnoyanisi> nası büyük geliyor
<hanzala> nerde bıttı yaw adamlar cıkaracak
<fnoyanisi> 1.44 lük imajlar olması lazım nette
<fnoyanisi> rawrite ile yazabilirsin diskete
<fnoyanisi> yada unixte dd ile
<fnoyanisi> rawrite dos için
<hanzala> abı wındowsunkı 20mb oluyo o sekıl
<fnoyanisi> yok, benim dediğim, açılış disketi için özel imajlar var, onu indirip yaz dedim dsikete
<hanzala> ha işte 20 mb ıle sadece dosun iç komutlarını kullana bılıyon
<fnoyanisi> hanzala : http://slackware.com/install/bootdisk.php
<hanzala> sonra sen dıs komutlar ekleye bılın
<hanzala> becerın varsa
<fnoyanisi> eskiden öyle boot edip kuruyorduk
<hanzala> arayuz yazıp istedıgın hale getıre bılın
<fnoyanisi> linuxta arayuze gerek yok
<fnoyanisi> komutların çoğu var zaten
<fnoyanisi> işimi görecekler
<fnoyanisi> freesco var, tek disketlik rouoter vs... hala aktif mi bilmiyorum proje
<hanzala> ahanda bu gıbı
<fnoyanisi> dialog diye bi komut var, onunla kabuk betigine güzel arayuz yapabilirsin
<fnoyanisi> ncurses tabanlı bişey
<fnoyanisi> ama oa diskette biraz zor :)
<hanzala> gercı hıc bışegıl dedıgım olamaz
<fnoyanisi> gerçi olada bilir...
<hanzala> 79 mb kernel
<fnoyanisi> kerneli istediğin gibi konfigüre edersin canım
<fnoyanisi> 79mb olmak zorunda değil
<fnoyanisi> gereksiz modüller içıkar, derle minimanl bi kernel
<hanzala> dedıgın gıbı yabsam bıle
<hanzala> deneyem bı yaw
<fnoyanisi> hanzala : freesco hala aktifmiş
<fnoyanisi> http://freesco.sourceforge.net/
<fnoyanisi> oradan bir imaj indirip bakabilirsin
<hanzala> sagol abi
<fnoyanisi> hanzala : bak, yazdım ama denemedim. dialog için hangi kütüphaneler gerekiyor (ncurses vs...) onları da diskete atabilri misin bakmak lazım. o zaman diskette bi bach script ile iş yapacakcan güzel arayüz de yazarsın
<hanzala> sagol abı sonunda oldu yaw
<Genc> slm
<hanzala> aslm
<fnoyanisi> slm Genc
<turgay> hanzala:  10-50 mb boyutunda net install imajları var
<fnoyanisi> iyi günler
<ozcanesen> hanzala, bir de şu işine yarayabilir http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<ozcanesen> aynı şekilde bu da http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/
<fnoyanisi> ozcanesen : disketlik bise arıyor
<ozcanesen> disket mi kaldı yahu
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> freesco ;)
<fnoyanisi> varmış
<fnoyanisi> geç olmuş
<fnoyanisi> ben yatar
<hanzala> işi neden dısket dıye duşunuyonki
<hanzala> özcan
<ozcanesen> hanzala, çünkü eğer daha büyük bir alanın varsa daha kapsamlı bir dağıtım kurabilirsin
<Kartagis> xen ile uğraşan var mı?
<turgay> Kartagis:  hata devam ediyor mu _?
<Kartagis> ne hatası?
<Kartagis> turgay: ne hatası?
<turgay> Kartagis:  geçen eski sürüm yeni sürüme çekin giib bir hata çıktısı yollamıştın kanala
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> sysadmin 32bit 64bit sorunu dedi
<Kartagis> ama şimdiki sorun o değil
<Kartagis> xm shutdown ile makineyi kapatamıyorum
<Kartagis> ps aux ile bulamıyorum ki öldüreyim
<Kartagis> xen-delete-image ile silemiyorum makine açık diyor
<turgay> hiç anlamıyorum
<Genc> slm
<RisKatOr> iyi aksamlar
<RisKatOr> arkadaslar, gunlerdir kramiyorum Ubuntu yu
<RisKatOr> bir el atin lutfen
<RisKatOr> kuramiyorum
<Genc> nedir sıkıntın
<RisKatOr> HDD ve SSD yi Gparted ve Ubuntu Kurulumu Sihirbazi disinda Ubuntu nun her tarafindan gorebiliyorum Partitionlari ama Ubuntu kulum sihirbazi BOS ALAN olarak goruyor
<RisKatOr> Ekran Goruntusu - http://f1302.hizliresim.com/16/s/kgh5l.png
<Genc> sda kurmayanı calışıyorsun
<RisKatOr> SDA da 350 MB  Windows bootloader var ve geriye kalan 24 GB alanda ufak tefek dosyalar var ve bu alana kurabilirim ama KOmple BOS goruyor
<RisKatOr> SDB de ise 500 GB alan var , C de Win8 D de Dosyalar ve F de 100 GB alan ayirdim , Ubuntu yu buraya da kurabilirim
<RisKatOr> ama SDB yi de bom bos alan olarak goruyor
<Genc> sda 24 gb gercek diskmi
<RisKatOr> evet
<RisKatOr> SSD olan kisim
<Genc> biostan sda 1 sıraya al ubuntuyu direk kur
<Genc> calıştırmadan
<Genc> grubu sda yazsın
<RisKatOr> USB yi 1 siraya almadan nasil baslatirim ?
<Genc> disk sıralamasında kast ettim
<RisKatOr> tamam , Ubuntu yu da Grubu da sda ya kurayim , peki Windows 8 in bootloader i ne olacak ? sda ya kurulu cunku win 8 in mbr si
<Genc> ozaman sıkıntı
<RisKatOr> sda yi kurunca sdb yi arada formatlamaz degil mi kafasina gore ?
<RisKatOr> himmm
<Genc> yok formatlamaz
<RisKatOr> Partitionlari gorse F de guzel guzel 100GB alan ayirdim
<Genc> ama win var diyorsun sda da
<RisKatOr> windows sdb de ama windows un onyukleyicisi sda da
<Genc> sda formatlamanı önerecektim
<RisKatOr> sda = ssd
<RisKatOr> sdb = hdd
<RisKatOr> herseyi silsem yedekleri aldiktan sonra
<RisKatOr> sda ya ubuntu kursam
<Genc> sdb kac parca
<RisKatOr> daha sonra sdb ye win 8 kursam
<RisKatOr> sdb 3 parca C , D . F
<Genc> önce win kur
<Genc> sonra ubuntu
<RisKatOr> win 8 izin vermiyor anladigim kadariyla diger OS lara
<RisKatOr> bu arada GParted calistirdigim da
<Genc> win 8 denemedim
<Genc> win 7 bir sıkıntı cıkarmıyordu
<RisKatOr>  /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<RisKatOr>  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<RisKatOr> YES - NO
<RisKatOr> yes de desem ayni no da desem ayni
<Genc> gparted da kullanmadım
<RisKatOr> Wubi ile kurayim diyorum ama o da cok yavas
<Genc> winle yada ubuntu kurulumda diski bölumlendiriyorum
<RisKatOr> gordum
<RisKatOr> partitionlari gordum
<RisKatOr> gdisk /dev/sda
<RisKatOr> ardindan ` g `
<RisKatOr> ardindan ` w `
<RisKatOr> oldu gidibi
<RisKatOr> simdi aynisini sdb icin de yapayim ki onu da gorsun
<RisKatOr> umarim win acilir
<RisKatOr> bi restart edeyim
<RisKatOr> win acilirsa UBuntu yu daha once ayirdigim 100gb alana kurayim
<RisKatOr> bi soru daha arkadaslar
<RisKatOr> F surucusunde ayirdigim 100 GB alana Ubuntu kuracagima gore GRUB u nereye kurmaliyim ?
<ozcanesen> f sürücüsü sda üzerinde bir partitionsa
<ozcanesen> direk sda'ya kursan
<ozcanesen> hem win'i hem ubuntu'yu başlatabiliyor
<RisKatOr> F surucusu HDD de yani SDB de
<ozcanesen> sdb ye kur o zaman
<ozcanesen> boot sırasında
<ozcanesen> sdb yi seçersen grub gelsin
<ozcanesen> seçmezsen window
<ozcanesen> s
<RisKatOr> win 8 in boot u sda nin basinda amam
<ozcanesen> tamam işte
<ozcanesen> biosdan hangi hdd boot olsun diye seçiyosunya
<ozcanesen> sda seçersen win başlar
<ozcanesen> sdb seçeersen grub gelir
<ozcanesen> o da ubuntuyu açar sorunsuz
<RisKatOr> Guzel
<RisKatOr> tam istedigim gibi
<RisKatOr> grub ile de ugrasmam bu durumda
<RisKatOr> ama win in boot u sda da ve sda da 24 gb bos alanim var
<RisKatOr> burasini iyi planlamam gerek
<RisKatOr> ssd = sda
<RisKatOr> hdd = sdb
<ozcanesen> ssd yi sadece sistemler için kullanmak daha mantıklı aslında
<RisKatOr> win in bootu sda da
<ozcanesen> ubuntu'yu 24 gb ssd alanına kurmak daha mantıklı bence
<ozcanesen> sdb'yi depolama için kullanırsın
<RisKatOr> sdb de win de var
<ozcanesen> 2 tane mi windows kurulu?
<RisKatOr> hayir
<RisKatOr> windows hdd de
<RisKatOr> windows un boot u ssd de
<RisKatOr> ssd ilk surucu anladigim kadariyla o yuzden win in mbr si ssd de
<ozcanesen> windows 7 hatırladığım kadarıyla
<ozcanesen> 100 mb civarı
<ozcanesen> bir partition oluşturuyordu
<ozcanesen> o mu ssd üzerinde?
<RisKatOr> evet
<ozcanesen> işte
<ozcanesen> o 100 mb partitionu direk win7 nin olduğu yerle birleştirebiliyordun
<ozcanesen> internette anlatımları var
<RisKatOr> ` Ubuntu dagitimini windows 8 isletim sisteminin yanina kur - secenegini secmeyeyim degil mi
<RisKatOr> secersem ubuntuyu nereye kurar ?
<ozcanesen> tahmin yürütemem
<ozcanesen> sda ya da sdb olabilir
<ozcanesen> ikisinde de win7nin parçaları var sonuçta
<RisKatOr> sormuyor mu ?
<ozcanesen> 8 pardon
<ozcanesen> hiç o seçeneği kullanmadım
<ozcanesen> hep diğer seçeneğinden belirtirim nereye kuracağını
<RisKatOr> ozaman oncelikle Win8 loader i hdd ye tasiyayim
<RisKatOr> ssd nin tamami da ubuntu olsun
<RisKatOr> ubuntu kurarken
<RisKatOr> boot icin ayri alan
<RisKatOr> root icin ayri alan
<RisKatOr> mi yapayim ?
<ozcanesen> istersen /home dizinini falan ayırabilirsin
<RisKatOr> evet
<ozcanesen> sana kalmış bişey
<RisKatOr> himm eger bios dan baslatacaksam ssd de boot icin alan olusturmaliyim degil mi ?
<ozcanesen> yok sen ssd yani sda ya grub'u kur dersen
<ozcanesen> o oluşturur gerekli şeyleri
<RisKatOr> tamam
<RisKatOr> win acilmiyor
<RisKatOr> gdisk den sonra
<RisKatOr> anlasilan mbr uctu
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu kursam ssd ye grubu da ssd ye
<RisKatOr> ubuntu acar mi win i ?
<RisKatOr> boot-repair cozer mi bu isi
<RisKatOr> ?
<huseyin> merhaba, linux-mint ile ilgili yardım almak için gelmiştim.
<huseyin> home folder'a tıkladığımda file manager yerine disk usage analyzer açılıyor neden olabilir?
<huseyin> gnome-bluetooth programını kaldırıp yeniden kurmuştum ondan sonra oldu.
<RisKatOr> arkadaslar
<RisKatOr> ne yapsam ?
<RisKatOr> win acilmiyor
<RisKatOr> ubuntu usb ile zar zor acabiliyorum
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu yu nereye kursam  grub yardimi ile win e de ulasabilirim ?
<RisKatOr> grubu win in boot unun oldugu sda ya mi kurayim ?
<RisKatOr> ubuntu yu kuracagim sdb ye mi
<enes> RisKatOr: win in de içinde bulunduğu sda kısmına kurmalısın
<RisKatOr> sda da win in boot u var sadece ve 24 GB bos alan `burasi ssd `
<RisKatOr> sdb de win in kendisi kurulu ve ubuntu kurabilecegim 100 gb bos alan var
<RisKatOr> `burasi hdd`
<RisKatOr> gdisk ile sda daki win in boot unu bozdugum icin win acilmiyor
<enes> hmm farklı bir durum varmış. bu durumda sdb olmalı gibi
<enes> denediniz mi ikisini de?
<RisKatOr> daha bisey denemedim
<RisKatOr> olay daha sicak
<enes> win in bootu önemsiz olacak ubuntu kurduğunda
<RisKatOr> himmm
<enes> yani win in kurulu olduğu bölüme kursan yeterli sdb olarak.
<enes> tahminim böyle
<RisKatOr> hem ubuntuyu hem grubu sdb ye kuruyorum
<RisKatOr> Grub `sdb` de Ubundu `sdb6` da
<enes>  aynen
<RisKatOr> hemen deniyorum
<RisKatOr> sda daki win in boot u ariza ciramaz mi ? sda ilk disk cunku , o yuzden win boot unu sda ya yani ssd ye kurmus
<RisKatOr> olmadi bios dan hdd ile acacaz heralde
<enes> ne gibi arıza çıkaracak ki zaten çalışmıyor?
<RisKatOr> iste calismadigi icin ariza cikariyor
<RisKatOr> pc aciliyor hemen kapaniyor
<RisKatOr> acilip aninda kapaniyor , bir iki saniye sonra , sonsuz dongu
<enes> ubuntu kurduğunda zaten windowsu bulursa açacaktır, tahminim bu yönde.
<enes> emin olmamakla beraber
<RisKatOr> kurulumda windows u goruyor , yanina kurayim mi diyor zaten
<RisKatOr> sda1 deki windows boot unun bir onemi olmayacaksa ubuntu kurulumundan sonra
<RisKatOr> ubuntu yu da sda ya mi kursam yani ssd ye
<RisKatOr> ?
<RisKatOr> oof of
<enes> benim kafam da karıştı şimdi
<RisKatOr> kafam iyice karisti
<enes> y:D
<enes> alacağın bir risk yoksa kur dene derim
<RisKatOr> risk derken
<RisKatOr> risk pek yok gibi
<RisKatOr> sadece elimde win cd si yok
<RisKatOr> ======================
<RisKatOr> sda1 - arizali windows 8 bootloader
<RisKatOr> sda2 = ubuntu kursam
<enes> ya zaten şu an açılmıyorsa alacağın risk de yoktur =)
<RisKatOr> sda - buraya da grup kursam ?
<RisKatOr> windows da varsin sdb de beklesin bakalim , olur mu ?
<enes> sda ya da sdb kurmalısın
<RisKatOr> zaten sda ve sdb den baska disk yok
<enes> en güzeli windowsu sil derim :p
<enes> kaçmam gerekiyor. iyi şanslar sana
<RisKatOr> yoksa Grubun saglikli calismasi icin Ubuntu nun Windows ile ayni surucude olma gibi bir sarti var mi ?
<RisKatOr> aynen silerim de sirket bilgisayari
<enes> şart kısmında emin değilim ki olması iyidir
<enes> görüşmek üzere..
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-20
<mad_> Burasıda iyiymiş O.o
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-22
<ysfm> Merhaba atı sürücülerini yükledikten sonra bilgisayar siyah ekranda yanıp sönen mavi bir isarette kalıyor
<ysfm> Ne yapabilirim acaba 2 monitör kullanmak istiyorum standart sürücüler ile olmuyor
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-23
<ersoy> hii
<ersoy> bir sorum olacaktı
<ersoy> yardım var mı acaba
<ersoy> sorumu sordum bekliyrum
<akar1m> selam herkese
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-16
<cufaf> sa
<cufaf> android üzerine bir kanal soyleyebilirmisiniz? turk de olabilir yabancıda. bildiğiniz biryer var mı?
<turgay> cufaf:  kanal listesinde arama yapabilirsin
<cufaf> evet yaptim geniş bi kanal buldum.! yanliz kullani
<cufaf> ci çok
<cufaf> cvp yazan yok
<cufaf> bilindik biryer varmı diye sorayim dedim
<Kartagis> cufaf: #android
<Kartagis> cufaf: referans olması açısından; /msg alis list *android*
<cufaf> :) cvp veren yok orda malesef. listeyede baktim. acaba içinizden daha once aktif bir kanal bildiğinizi umud ettiğim için yazdım :) saolun
<turgay> android içeren kanal 40  deneme yanılma ile belki şansın olur
<cufaf> zaten umutsuz vaka ile ugraşıyorum :D
<turgay> amaç ne ?
<cufaf> kaynak koddan rom derleme.!
<turgay> yazılı kaynaklar yok mu ?
<cufaf> malesef derme çarpma bi tree yaptik hata düzelte düzelte kafayı yedik.!
<cufaf> cihazın device tree yok malesef
<turgay> #xdandroid   denedin mi ?
<cufaf> denemedim bakalim :D yaşayan varmı soralim ilk :D
<turgay> cufaf:  kanal konusunda wikiside var
<cufaf> turgay:  android cihazla ugraştın mı hiç?
<cufaf> dostum tree yi forumarda heryere baktik derleme hakkindaki tum forumlar elden geçti. canlı bi developers bize illaki fikir üretmeli.!
<turgay> bilgim yok
<Kartagis> üretmeli?
<cufaf> yani tree içindeki dosyaları tanıyan birisi eksiğimizi gormek zorunda sh mk dosyalarını elden geçirdik ama illaki birşeyler ters gidiyor build tamamlarken hata alıyoruz. çözüm için google amca bile yardım edemiyor.
<Kartagis> google'de arama: android compiling rom from source, 2. sonuç: http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/introduction-how-an-android-rom-is-built
<cufaf> bu üretici firmalar geliştiriciler için kernel device ve vendor dağıtıyor. bizim firma mal gibi af buyur.
<Kartagis> cufaf: ne hata alıyorsun? o hatayı google'de aradın mı?
<turgay> örnek bir proje ile sizin proje arasında diff almakta  bir şeylerin gözükmesini sağlayabilir
<Kartagis> turgay++
<cufaf> şu an windozdayim..! pc evde. ilk defasında lunch komutunda cihazin buidi goremedik. düzelttik sonra partition size hata verdi onuda derme çarpma yaptik onuda aştik bu defa  ibaresiz build tamamlanamadi gibi bir yazıydı.
<cufaf> arattirdik ama sonuç yok bizim hata yok google da :D
<turgay> biz derken siz kimsiniz
<turgay> okul külübü  çalışma ekibi  vs vs ?
<cufaf> zaten boyuk yuku yaklaşık aynı olan bir cihazın tree sine bakarak ve inceleyip yaptik. ona bağlı tüm yollar ve dosyaları kontrolettik. işin cacığı çıkınca artik ilerlediğimizi düsünüp treeyi 2 gün once tekrar düzenledik sifirdan.!
<cufaf> 4 arkadaş.!
<Kartagis> sizin hatanın google'de olmaması olasılığının %0.01'den az olmasının olasılığı %105
<cufaf> tanımayiz birbirimizi
<cufaf> malesef hatayı alan takımda gionee team.
<cufaf> onlarda çözememiş.
<cufaf> Kartagis:  turgay  saolun arkadaşlar görüşmek üzere
<cufaf> gece birdaha yoklayayım kanalları.!
<slarikan> kubuntu kullanıyom masaüstü birdenbier kayboldu
<turgay> bu gün geldi sanırım o hata
<slarikan> ee programların adını ezbere bilmiyom ne yapacam
<slarikan> daha güncelleme yapmadım
<turgay> şuan ne durumdasın ?
<slarikan> masaüstü yok
<turgay> alt+F2
<slarikan> açık pencereleri aşağı atmamaya çalışıyom
<turgay> konsole
<turgay> ?
<slarikan> evet
<turgay> sudo apt-get update
<turgay> sudo apt-get upgrade
<slarikan> depoları güncelliyo
<slarikan> ha bitti
<turgay> iki komutta ?
<turgay> birinci komut depoları güncelliyor
<slarikan> ikinci komutu verdim şimdi
<turgay> ikincisi yükseltme işlemini yapıyor
<slarikan> paketleri indirdi kuruyo
<turgay> soru sorarsa yes deyiver
<slarikan> entır yaptım
<turgay> sorun nasıl oluştu ?
<slarikan> gectim
<slarikan> menüye bakıyodum
<slarikan> birden menü kaybolda
<slarikan> masaüstüne ulaşmak için konversationu küçülttüm
<slarikan> baktımki masaüstüde kaybolmuş
<turgay> alt+f2  kullanabilirsin genelde
<slarikan> güncelleme bitti
<slarikan> masaüstünün bi adı vardı
<slarikan> şimdi hatırlayamadım
<turgay> plasmashell
<slarikan> alt f2 ye yazdım
<slarikan> masaüstü geldi
<turgay> ne yazdın
<slarikan> plasmashell
<turgay> konsole üzerinde  plasmashell -v   komutunu nversene
<slarikan> ne bicim bi isim hic insanın aklında kalmıyo
<turgay> neden zor olsun
<turgay> kullandığın program plasma
<slarikan> kf5.kiconthemes: "Theme tree: (Breeze)"
<slarikan> plasmashell 5.2.0
<turgay> varmı derdin başka :)
<slarikan> operayı arıyodum enson
<slarikan> bulamadım
<turgay> plasma 5 alt yapısı yeniden düzenlendiğinden  bazı kırıklar olabiliyor sistem genelinde
<slarikan> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<slarikan> install dedim böyle dedi
<turgay> opera bilmiyorum son durumu nedir
<slarikan> ff de girdimmi mynet faceyi kendi sitesiyle birleşik gibi yapıyo
<turgay> slarikan:  şuradan indirme linkine tıkla http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-i386
<slarikan> mynette girdiğim facede facede girdiğimi mynette bildiriyo
<slarikan> paketi yok
<turgay> çıkan seçeneklerden qapt-deb-installer   ile olanı  ile işlem yap
<turgay> indirme linkine tıkla direkt
<slarikan> he varmış
<turgay> seçenekelri kurcalama tarayıcı seçimi yapıyor zaten :)
<slarikan> tamam
<turgay> başka var mı problem
<slarikan> yok
<czsr> selam
<turgay> selam
<czsr> nasıl gidiyor
<czsr> nasılsınız görüşmeyeli
<turgay> süper
<czsr> güzel
<Conqueror> selam
<shinobi> merhaba arkadaşlar benim linux ile iligili ufak bi sorunum var
<shinobi> ubuntu tabanlı hafif bir dağıtım olan linaroyu kullanıyorum
<shinobi> açılışta hiç bir şifre vs. sormadan direk terminal ekranına root yetkileri ile düşüyor
<shinobi> ben istiyorumki açılışta bana  şifre sorsun bunu yapabilirim
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-17
<ogny> aykut: selam
<ogny> Aranel: Kartagis selamlar
<ogny> hep burada misiniz
<ogny> selam turgay
<ogny> kanal aktif mi
<Kartagis> selam bebek
<ogny> bir suredir girmiyorum, bu kadar dostu birarada gormek hosuma gitti
<ogny> ;)
<turgay> selam
<turgay> bu yola girince çıkmak kolay olmuyor
<ogny> haha muthisti bu
<Kartagis> &ttl
<f0und> Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download the new Internet browsers free
<aykut> benim çıktığımı gördünüz mü ki
<Kartagis> ben 1998'de görmüştüm
<ogny> asdfdasf
<Kartagis> hayal meyal hatırlıyorum
<turgay> ben görmedim korkarım ben
<turgay> aykut:  dün veya daha önceki gün yoktun bir ara
<aykut> imkansız
<aykut> Uptime	4d 13h 40m 32s
<aykut> en azından 4 gün boyunca görmemişsinizdir lksdjdşsgh
<aykut> m.s 6 yılında falan bırakmıştım irc yi
<turgay> [Thursday, February 12, 2015] [10:18:58 PM] Quit aykut (~aykut@unaffiliated/aykut) has left this server (Quit: I will not be a memory).
<turgay> [Saturday, February 14, 2015] [09:28:07 AM] Quit aykut (~aykut@unaffiliated/aykut) has left this server (*.net *.split).
<aykut> taöaö işte
<aykut> sunucunun resetlendiği tarih o
<ogny> aykut: kayiplardasin...
<aykut> ben çıkmamışım freenode kendisi çıkmış 14 şubatta
<turgay> ne olcek bu dünyanın işleri
<turgay> hazırmısınız 2029 yılı veya 2036 yılı için
<aykut> 2029 da ne var
<aykut> 2036
<aykut> da ne var
<aykut> ben muhtemelen ikisini görecek kadar yaşamam
<turgay> aynı meteor 2029 yılında sekecek 2036 yılında tekrar gelecek
<turgay> 2029 yılında çamaşır makinası kadar bir uzay aracı ile itmeye çalışacaklar
<turgay> boyutu küçük sayılır 300-350  m kadar :D
<turgay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/99942_Apophis  ahanda budur
<turgay> yıllardır filmler ile insanlık hazırlanıyor
<turgay> http://ituym.ituieee.com
<turgay> tırstınız mı  ?  :D
<aykut> 350 metre genişliğinde
<aykut> bişeye
<aykut> müdahale edemicekler mi ?
<aykut> turgay, katılabiliyoz mu
<aykut> buna
<aykut> biz
<aykut> bu ülkede hiçbişeye güvenmiyorum ben gerçi
<turgay> aykut:  esa projelerinden birisi bu
<aykut> esa ?
<turgay> avrupa uzay ajansı
<turgay> aykut:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Quijote_%28spacecraft%29
<yener> Selam arkadaşlar
<yener> bigbluebutton hakkında bilgisi olan var mı?
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba LAMP phpmyadmin'de oturum açamıyorum konuyla ilgili çözüm adımlarını denedim ama sonuç alamadım
<hwpplayer1> Şifremi sıfırlayamadım
<hwpplayer1> yeniden mi kurmalıyım ? nasıl yapayım
<Cufaf> thiras,  ant nasılsın kardesim.
<thiras> eyv Cufaf senden
<Cufaf> iyi allaha sukur.  usb ile aran nasil :) adb falan
<hwpplayer1> LAMP serverı ile ilgili bir sorunum var forumlardaki konuyu anlayamadım
<hwpplayer1> oturum açamıyorum
<hwpplayer1> sonra araştırmaya devam edeceğim teşekkürler.
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-18
<netuser> selam arkadaşlar
<netuser> debian-7.8.0-i386-CD-1.iso  kurdum kurulumda masaüstünüde seçtim, ama siyah ekranda kullanıcı adı ve şifre girdim masaüstü gelmedi
<netuser> yadımcı olabilrmisiniz?
<Kartagis> netuser: #debian.tr ya da #debian-tr belki yardımcı olabilir
<netuser> o kanalda kimseyi yoktu
<turgay> netuser:  amaç ne ?
<netuser>  debian-7.8.0-i386-CD-1.iso  kurdum kurulumda masaüstünüde seçtim, ama siyah ekranda kullanıcı adı ve şifre girdim masaüstü gelmedi
<turgay> netuser:  1. iso ne içeriyor
<turgay> hangi masaüstünü ne için kullanacaksın ?
<netuser>  debian-7.8.0-i386-CD-1.iso kurdum ama masaüstü gelmedi
<turgay> linux kullanıcımısın ?
<netuser> debian Login:geldi
<netuser> evet linux kullanıyorum
<netuser> ubun tu vardı
<netuser> ubuntu
<netuser> vardı
<netuser> debian deneyeyim dedim
<netuser> kurdum  ama siyah ekranda debian Login:
<turgay> netinstall denesen daha iyi olur debian için
<netuser> youtube de kurulum videosunu ziledim aynısını yapıyorum nerde hata yapıyorum anlamadım
<turgay> startx ne der ?
<netuser> startx= netuser debian:~$
<netuser> startx= netuser@debian:~$
<netuser> diyor
<netuser> masaüstü gelmiyor
<netuser> Backtrack de  startx işe yarıyordu bunda olmadı
<turgay> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION   dene
<turgay> kurduğun cd içeriğinin minimal olma ihtimali var mı ?  :D
<netuser> YA bu debianın indirme sayfasıda çok karışık ama doğru iso kalıbını indirdiğimi zannediyorum
<netuser> debian-7.8.0-i386-CD-1.iso
<netuser> 654,3 MB
<netuser> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION denedim
<netuser> bir satır boşluk verdi
<netuser> ve yine
<netuser> netuser@debian:~$
<turgay> arkadaş sen hangi masaüstünü kurmak istiyorsun ?
<netuser> gnome
<netuser> debianın ön tanımlı masaüstü
<netuser> ama gelmiyor
<turgay> gnome kurmayı dene
<turgay> sudo apt-get install gnome
<turgay> netuser:  ?
<netuser> efendim
<turgay> sonuç ne ?
<netuser> ha pardon son yazdığını görmemişim
<netuser> hemen deniyorum
<netuser> -bash: sudo: komut yok
<netuser> sudo yazmadan da denedim olmadı
<turgay> bilgisayarın açık olduğuna eminmisin
<netuser> :)
<netuser> virtualbox da kurulum yaptım bundan olabilir mi?
<netuser> ama internetteki video da virtualbox da yapıyor du
<netuser> netinstall kalıbı nedir onu mu denesem
<netuser> az önce  <turgay> netinstall denesen daha iyi olur debian için
<netuser> demiştin ya
<turgay> evet
<turgay> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.8.0/i386/iso-cd/debian-7.8.0-i386-netinst.iso
<user342774> selam
<netuser> a selam
<turgay> kurulumu internet üzerinden çekerek yapar dosyalar kurulumda iner
<netuser> bu kalıbın benim indirmiş olduğum kalıptan farkı nedir
<netuser> hımmm
<turgay> sadece ön yükleme dosyası vardır
<turgay> kurulum esnasında yaptığın seçimlere göre paketler iner
<turgay> muhtemelen kurulumda masaüstünü soracaktır ordan seçersin
<Galatasaray> selam
<netuser> a.selam
<turgay> boyutu <|200 mib  gibi  bir şey olması lazım
<netuser> bu kurulum kalıbında da [*] debian desktop environment
<netuser> seçiyorum
<netuser> interneti olmayan bir makinada kuramayacakmıyız bu debianı
<netuser> gerçekten yoruyor insanı
<turgay> netuser:  internetin yok mu ?
<netuser> var ama neden ubuntu gibi önce live bir sistem açılmaz ki
<netuser> sonrada masaüstünde buluna
<netuser> install
<turgay> live var onu indir o zaman
<netuser> ile
<netuser> live den install yapılabiliyor mu
<netuser> ?
<Galatasaray> wireless adaptör bilgisayar ilk açıldığında çalışmıyor bilgisayarı bir süre kullandıktan sonra reset atıyorum sonra çalışmaya başlıyor böyle bence ilginç bir problemim var bu şekilde 4-5 aydır kullanıyorum.
<turgay> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current-live/i386/iso-hybrid/
<turgay> netuser:  istediğin  masaüstünü seç
<turgay> Galatasaray:  başlangıçta bir servis eziyor olabilir mi ?
<Galatasaray> bilgisayarı açtım masaüstü geldi hemen reset atıncada düzelmiyor illa 5-6 dk bilgisayar açık kalacak sonra reset atınca çalışmaya başlıyor
<turgay> hata bildirimi yaptın mı ?
<netuser> turgay senide bir hayli yordum verdiğin link'ten indiriyorum teşekkürler
<turgay> wireless adaptör ne ?
<Galatasaray> zyxel g202 hata bildirimi yapmadım
<netuser> usb adaptör galiba
<Galatasaray> evet
<netuser> port değiştirdin mi?
<Galatasaray> hayır denemedim
<Galatasaray> zaten ön tarafta tek çıkış var sadece onu kullanıyorum
<netuser> belki usb pottan bir sıkıntı olabilir
<turgay> başka port varsa dene yoksa hata kaydı aç
<turgay> hatayı bildireceksin ki çözüm uygulansın
<turgay> ve gelişsin :D
<Galatasaray> windowsla açtığım zaman problem çıkmıyor
<netuser> o zaman işletim sisteminde kaynaklı
<turgay> çünkü ilk test edilen ve üzerine geliştirilen sistem
<turgay> muhtemelen ilk çalışıta bir servis sorunudur
<Galatasaray> şu da var xubuntu üzerinde adaptör daha verimli çalışıyor
<netuser> ya bende CD boyutunda olsun istemiştim şu kalıbı. Amacım beğendiğim işletim sistemlerini usb ye yazdırıp kullanmaktı.
<netuser> ÇOK YER KAPLAYACAK
<turgay> Galatasaray: kullandığın masaüstü xfce
<Galatasaray> turgay evet
<turgay> sunucuda xfce kanalı varsa orasını veya xubuntu kanallarını dene
<turgay> #xfce   #xubuntu   #xubuntu-devel   bunlar varmış sunucuda
<Galatasaray> tamam teşekkürler
<turgay> Galatasaray:  neticeyide buraya bildir :)
<netuser> verdiğin linkten aldığım live dvd ile masa üstü geliyor install edince problem çıkarmaz umarım
<netuser> teşekkürler turgay
<netuser> selam
<aykut> gençler nginx paketiyle oynarken apt-get purge nginx* yaptım
<aykut> sonra bi de rm -Rf /etc/nginx yaptım
<aykut> şimdi tekrar kurduğumda apt config dosyalarını yazmıyo tekrar
<Galatasaray> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-19
<slarikan> slm
<slarikan> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder /usr/share/applications/kde4/konversation.desktop does not exist.
<slarikan> nesi varmış?
<slarikan> slm
<furmax> selam
<irctc054> merhaba arkadaşlar ufak bir sorunum var 0 ad veya war zone oynarken(daha doğrusu oynamaya çalışırken) ekran sürekli titriyor yani görüntü eki çizgi filmlerin çekim mantığı gibi hareket ediyor yardım edebilirseniz çok memnun olurum
<irctc054> bu arada elementary os luna kullanıyorum türkiye de böyle bir kanalları yok ve sitem ubuntu 12.04 tabanlı
<irctc099> merhaba ben biraz önce ki sorunu belirten eOS kullanıcısı malesef tarayıcım kapandı tekra giriş yapmak durumunda kalım bilgilerinize
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-20
<slarikan> slm
<slarikan> turgay, ?
<kokopelli> peki
<slarikan> slm
<slarikan> var turgay
<slarikan> konversation açılmıyo
<turgay> hata nedir ?
<slarikan> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder /usr/share/applications/kde4/konversation.desktop does not exist.
<slarikan> böyle diyodu
<turgay> nasıl açmaya .çalışıyorsun ?
<slarikan> pisiden konversation dosyasını /usr/share/applications/kde4/ ye kopyaladım
<slarikan> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/konversation'
<slarikan> diyo artık
<turgay> pisi ne alaka ?
<slarikan> menüden açmaya çalışıyom
<slarikan> iyide konsoldan niye açılıyo bu meret
<slarikan> konversation
<slarikan> XSync seems available and ready
<slarikan> XSync Inited
<slarikan> Supported, init completed
<slarikan> Created alarm 148897793
<slarikan> codecForName: ucnv_open failed ISO-8859-16 U_FILE_ACCESS_ERROR
<slarikan> codecForName: ucnv_open failed ISO-8859-16 U_FILE_ACCESS_ERROR
<slarikan> kf5.kiconthemes: "Theme tree: (Breeze)"
<turgay> slarikan:  bakalım hemen
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<turgay> slarikan:  şuan  durum tam olarak nedir ?
<turgay> uygulamalar üzerinden açılıyor mu ?
<slarikan> açılıyor
<slarikan> hızlı başlattan açılmıyo
<turgay> hızlı başlat kısmındaki  konversation simgesimi kaldır
<turgay> slarikan:  ?_
<slarikan> sildim yeniden oluşturdum
<turgay> şimdi sonuç ?
<slarikan> açılıyo
<turgay> sebebine gelince güncelleme ile konversation uygulaması qt5/kf5  konfigurasyıonu uygulandıığından
<turgay> dosya yerleri değişebiliyor
<turgay> başka uygulamalarda da bu sorunla karşılaşabilirsin
<turgay> slarikan:  başka sorun varmıdır ?
<slarikan> cıx
<turgay> slarikan:  memnunmusun işletim sisteminden :)
<slarikan> cıx
<turgay> neden ?
<slarikan> türkçe değil
<turgay> bunu alıştırma olarak say
<turgay> kısa süre içinde türkçe desteği alacaksın
<turgay> istersen Türkçe dosyalarını ekleyebilirsin tabi :)
<slarikan> elleşmiyem
<slarikan> haydaa?
<turgay> ne oldu ?
<slarikan> mynet mailimi çaldırdık?
<turgay> bildir
<slarikan> geçici problem var sanki?
<turgay> olabilir
<turgay> slarikan:  muhtemelen  Türkçe sürüme geçtiğinde  kde %95 üzerinde çeviri oranıyla karşılayacak seni :)
<slarikan> ne zaman
<turgay> 23 nisanda 15.04 yayınlanıyor
<turgay> slarikan:  http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kf5/toplist/
<turgay> 14. sıraya gelmişiz
<slarikan> The file or folder http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kf5/toplist/ does not exist.
<slarikan> linke tıklayınca böyle diyo
<turgay> kopyala tarayıcıya yapıştır
<slarikan> öyle yaptım
<turgay> açılmadı mı ?
<slarikan> he
<slarikan> nerenin ayarı bozuk
<turgay> adresi kontrol et
<turgay> konversation üzerinden linki açamazsın
<slarikan> niye
<turgay> bilmiyorum bug veya  özellikmi incelemeddim yeni saürüm ile böyle oldu
<slarikan> varsayılan uygulamalara nasıl ulaşacaz
<slarikan> system setting de
<turgay> az  bekle ayarlarını inceliyorum
<slarikan> hallettim
<slarikan> öntanımlı uygulamalarda ff yaptım
<slarikan> konversationu yeniden başlattım
<slarikan> applications
<turgay> kırmışlar herhalde
<turgay> linke ulaşabilidin mi ?
<slarikan> he
<slarikan> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-21
<caesarcipher> Selam
<caesarcipher> ns jesusaddon2
<slarikan> slm
<Galatasaray> canlı var mı?
<thiras> var
<Galatasaray> bilgisayar ilk açıldığında kasanın ön panelindeki usb portu görmüyor 4-5 dk geçtikten sonra bilgisayara reset atıyorum düzeliyor.
<Galatasaray> saçma bir sorun değil mi?
<thiras> sacma
<thiras> Galatasaray, aklima gelen tek sey
<thiras> makine acilinca isindigindan dolayi temassizlik olan bir yer temasli hale geliyor olabilir
<Galatasaray> şu ayrıntıyı söylemeyi unuttum windowsta çalıştırınca böyle bir problem olmuyor.
<thiras> himm o zaman en ufak bir fikrim yok
<fnoyanisi> selam
<turgay> selam
<fnoyanisi> bi ugrayalım dedik
<fnoyanisi> bu saatte varmış uyanık olan :P
<turgay> :)
<fnoyanisi> bu 14.04 lts ya
<fnoyanisi> gelen kernel stable degil, 3.13
<fnoyanisi> ne iştir
<fnoyanisi> çok akıllıca olmamış
<fnoyanisi> driver desteği verelim derken
<turgay> yeni güncelleme geldi ona ama içeriği hakkında bilgim yok
<turgay> 15.04 takılıyorum
<fnoyanisi> cuttung edge yani :)
<fnoyanisi> s/cuttung/cutting
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  kernel taş gi,bi sürümü o kadar önemli mi :D
<fnoyanisi> aslında LTE bir surumde stabel bir kernel olması daya iyi olurdu
<fnoyanisi> LTS
<Galatasaray> Syslinux 4.07 chs 2013-07-25 peter anvin erros:no configuration file found no default or ui configuration directive found boot:
<Galatasaray> ubuntu yu usb den çalıştırmak istediğimde böyle bir hata alıyorum.
<turgay> Galatasaray:  live imaj mı ?
<Galatasaray> evet
<turgay> kırık imaj sanırım
<Galatasaray> başka bilgisayarda çalışıyor
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-22
<turgay> yaptığın işlemleri tek tek yazarmısın ?
<Galatasaray> anakartın boot sekmesinde çıkarılabilir medya olduğuna göre usb den boot edebilir diye düşünüyorum
<turgay> olabi,ilir ayarlarına bir bak
<turgay> f8-f10 tuşları falan boot medyası seçer
<turgay> dene internet üzerinde daha çok bilgi vardı
<Galatasaray> turgay bios ta boot seçeneği usb olarak ayarlı
<turgay> hatayı nasıl alıyorsun bende onu emrAK ediyotrum
<Galatasaray> bilgisayar açılışında alıyorum işletim sistemi gelmeden önce yani bilgisayar usb den başlamıyor
<turgay> bilemedim
<shinobi> merhaba arkadaşlar kolay gelsin
<shinobi> radxa rock isimli arm 9 rockchip işlemcili bir kit üzerinde mali 400 gpu var ve bunu test etmek istiyorum ancak xorg servisi kurduğumda bad display name diyor
<shinobi> es2gear yada glmark2-es2 gibi benchmark testleri komutunu da verdiğimde başlatılmıyor
<shinobi> sizce sorunnerdedir
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-22
<varadero> slm
<damascene> slm
<varadero> nasilsiniz ?
<damascene> varadero, iyiyiz, siz?
<varadero> sagolun tesekkurler
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-23
<varadero> slm
<damascene> slm
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-24
<metin> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-26
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> Debian kullanan var mi
<fnoyanisi> yok mu
<fnoyanisi> selam dgncn
<dgncn> selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> Debian kullandin mi
<dgncn> hayır
<dgncn> mint kullanıyorum
<turgay> debianın torunları olmaz mı :)
<fnoyanisi> amcalari olur
<SA_> Sekam
<SA_> selam*
<zippo^> hello, is someone there?
<NedStark> selam
<NedStark> bir arkadaş vardı ya onunla genymotion kurmuştuk burdamı acaba
<NedStark> beyler o uygulamanın .deb uzantılsını nasıl bulurum acaba
<NedStark> nickinide unuttum işin kötü tarafı
<NedStark> kimsede yok
<NedStark> selam
<damascene> selam
<NedStark> nasılsın damascene
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<NedStark> kubuntu kurdum pc ye
<NedStark> ya bu linux ne değişik bir sistem masaüstleri felan
<damascene> NedStark, iyim, sen nasılsın?
<NedStark> iyiyim sağol idare ediyoz
<NedStark> ben mesela linuxmint mate kurmuştum ondaki usb bellek biçimlendirme programı ile usb bellek yazdırma programını nasıl bulur yüklerim acaba
<NedStark> s.d ElixirVitae gözümden kaçmış kusura bakma
<ElixirVitae> Önemli değil NedStark.
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-27
<NedStark> Selam günaydınlar ubuntu-tr!
<damascene> günaydın NedStark ☺
<NedStark> Nasılsın damascene :)
<NedStark> genymotion yaptım tek başıma :)
<damascene> iyim, sen nasılsın?
<NedStark> iyiyim sağol
<NedStark> Kubuntu kurdum da ben
<damascene> çok iyi yaptın
<NedStark> kubuntunun tr resmi kanalı varmı
<NedStark> birde burda chat kanalı varmı türklerin acaba
<damascene> sadece #pyistanbul ve #istanbulhs var sanırım
<NedStark> kubuntunun mu
<damascene> yok python programing language ve hacker için
<NedStark> hackerlermi wooo
<NedStark> hacker olmak kadar güzel bir şey varmıdır acaba :)
<damascene> #istanbulhs https://istanbulhs.org/wiki/
<f0und> Title: Istanbul Hackerspace (at istanbulhs.org)
<damascene> NedStark, ^
<NedStark> hacker ne demek ya ciddi anlamda hacker olmayı öğreten bir yer varmı kuruluş eğitim felan yoksa illegal mı
<damascene> NedStark, https://istanbulhs.org/wiki/hacker-nedir/
<f0und> Title: Istanbul Hackerspace (at istanbulhs.org)
<NedStark> bakacağım sağol
<damascene> ne demek
<NedStark> pc emulatörü kurdumda kasıyor benim pc özellikleri iyi dğeil
<NedStark> selamlar tekrardan
<NedStark_> Selam ubuntu-tr!
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-28
<NedStark> Selam günaydınlar ubuntu-tr!
<NedStark> selam online olan var mı
<NedStark> Cihan: sen ubuntu mu kulalnıyon
<Cihan> NedStark: Hayir.
<NedStark> ne kullanıyorsun
<damascene> http://ozguryazilimgunleri.org.tr/2016/etkin-katilim-cagrisi/
<damascene> Linux Kullanıcıları Derneği’nin İstanbul Bilgi Üniversitesi’nin ev sahipliğinde düzenlediği Özgür Yazılım ve Linux Günleri 2016, 26-27 Mart’ta Santralİstanbul’da yapılacak.
<damascene> selam NedStark
<NedStark> a.s damascene
<NedStark> kubuntu kurulu şuan ubuntu mate isosu var onu usb yazdıracam olmuyor
<NedStark> başlangıç diski oluşturucu var onunla yapıyorum pc kapatıyorum isotan usb seçiyorum kuruluma geçmiyor
<NedStark> başka usb yazıcı yokmu ubuntu için acaba
<NedStark> mate masaüstündeki usb biçimlendirici ve yazıcı çok iyi onu nasıl yükelrim bilmiyorum ki
<damascene> UNetbootin kullandın mı?
<NedStark> kurdum
<NedStark> nasıl yapacam ama
<NedStark> dağıtım seçin diyor ubutun mate yok
<damascene> iso dan
<damascene> iso seç
<damascene> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=UNetBootin
<f0und> Title: UNetBootin - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<NedStark> tamam iso dosyasını seçiyorum
<NedStark> ama yukarda dağıtım seç var ubuntu mate orda yok
<NedStark> dağıtım ve sürüm seç diyor yok
<NedStark> ben ubuntu mate 15.10 indirdim yok ama seçeneklerde
<damascene> yukarıdan seçme. sadece iso dosyası seç
<NedStark> yukaarıdan seçmeden direk oluyormu
<NedStark> ben valla ubuntu seçtim sürüm oalrakda live diye bir şeymi ne vardı onu seçtim yazıyor şuan
<damascene> evet, iso dosyası varsa
<NedStark> var tabi isoyu seçtim
<NedStark> linux mint matedeki programları kubuntuya nasıl yüklerim
<NedStark> linux mint mate masaüstündeki usb biçinlendirme ve usb yazdırma programını nasıl kurarım kubuntuya
<damascene> benim Türkçe çok iyi değil. nasıl açıklayacağım bilmiyorum. youtube den bir kaç vido izle
<damascene> If you understand English I can help you better
<NedStark> damascene:  sen nerde yaşıyorsun yurtdışında mı?
<damascene> yok Türkiyede yaşıyorum şuanda
<damascene> Türkçe öğreniyorum hala
<NedStark> Anladım peki sağol
<NedStark> Öğrenirsin
<NedStark> Daha önce nerde yaşıyordun
<NedStark> Nereden geldin Türkiye'ye
<NedStark> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2017-02-22
<ezekiel> hi
#ubuntu-tr 2017-02-24
<ezekiel> hi
<alex___> mehaba
<command> alex___, mehaba
<alex___> bı yardım ıstıyordum
<command> alex___, yardımcı olalm
<command> sorun nedir
#ubuntu-tr 2017-02-25
<zfe> merhaba
<command> zfe, mrb
<command> asl
<zfe> 13, f, california
<zfe> siz?
<command> zfe, 17m hakkari
<command> zfe, arayış nedir?
<zfe> yarrak
<zfe> var mi sende
<zfe> ya da topos musun
<zfe> KARTAL GOT GOT GOT
<zfe> KARTAL GOT GOT GOT
<command> muahehahea
<zfe> seviyor musun command
<command> zfe, bsg
<zfe> bjk demek istiyorsun
<zfe> BiJi Kankasi
<zfe> onlar feto
<zfe> soyleyim sana
#ubuntu-tr 2019-02-18
<eXclus> merhaba javascript ögrenmeli miyim sizce bilgi sahibi olan var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2019-02-23
<eXclus> Selam
<thiras> topic'e eklesek mi, cevap icin beklemelisiniz. her zaman burada olmuyoruz diye
#ubuntu-tr 2020-02-19
<whoishe> sa
<whoishe> disconnect
